# Turkey raises Kashmir issue, India unhappy



## Paan Singh

Istanbul: Conveying its "unhappiness" over Turkey raking up the Kashmir issue in the UN General Assembly, India today told it that the state is "part and parcel" of the country. 

External Affairs Minister S M Krishna met his Turkish counterpart Ahmet Davutoglu on the sidelines of Istanbul conference during which Krishna conveyed the country's "surprise and unhappiness." 



"India conveys its surprise and unhappiness on the UN General Assembly speech of the Prime Minister of Turkey wherein Kashmir was refereed to. 

*"India conveys that Kashmir is part and parcel of India and has a democratically-elected state government," official sources said. 
*
During his speech in UNGA on September 22 this year, Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan had said that "the illegitimate invasion of Azerbaijani territories, which has been going on for many years now, must end. It is unacceptable to let the Nagorno-Karabakh issue remain unresolved as such. Finding solutions to international problems before they become acute is a political and moral responsibility for all of us. 

"In this respect, more effective efforts have to be exerted to resolve the Kashmir issue and many other frozen disputes which I can&#8217;t name here." 

http://zeenews.**********/news/nation/turkey-raises-kashmir-issue-india-unhappy_739508.html



> waiting for P-trolls

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

i think they should mind their own business and stop meddling with our internal affairs. the title could have been "India raises kurds issue, Turkey unhappy" !


----------



## SpArK

*Turkey Apologises for Raising Kashmir Issue in UN*


Turkey today expressed apologies for raking up the Kashmir issue in the UN General Assembly after India conveyed its "unhappiness" over the matter.

External Affairs Minister S M Krishna met his Turkish counterpart Ahmet Davutoglu on the sidelines of Istanbul conference during which Krishna conveyed the country's "surprise and unhappiness."

"India conveys its surprise and unhappiness on the UN General Assembly speech of the Prime Minister of Turkey wherein Kashmir was refereed to. India conveys that Kashmir is part and parcel of India and has a democratically-elected state government," official sources told PTI.

Clarifying his country's position, Davutoglu said the purpose was not to internationalise the issue of Kashmir, according to officials.

"...Apologize if it has hurt the sentiments of Indians," the Turkish Minister said.

Officials said the minister explained that Turkish Prime Minister just commented that India is having a dialogue with Pakistan and meant that the Kashmir issue was between India and Pakistan.

Davutoglu also asserted that his country wanted close ties with India.

During his speech in UNGA on September 22 this year, Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan had said "the illegitimate invasion of Azerbaijani territories, which has been going on for many years now, must end. It is unacceptable to let the Nagorno-Karabakh issue remain unresolved as such. Finding solutions to international problems before they become acute is a political and moral responsibility for all of us."

"In this respect, more effective efforts have to be exerted to resolve the Kashmir issue and many other frozen disputes which I can&#8217;t name here."



news.outlookindia.com | Turkey Apologises for Raising Kashmir Issue in UN

Reactions: Like Like:
26


----------



## Paan Singh

israel is doing right in middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ambitious449

With due respect they are on making enemies spree. They want to fight Israel , They want to fight Iran, They want to fight Armenia , They want to fight Kurds. God help them. In between Turkey and India have been great friends from lat 60 years. Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maritimer

Turkey is trying to outgrow itself. Interfering with India on Kashmir, taking on China on behalf of Uyghurs, antagonizing Russia-backed Armenians in Nogorno-Karabakh, rivaling Greece for power in Cyprus, threatening Syria and playing against the Israelis is a bit adventurous for its size and stature. Turkey would do well to focus internally, strengthening economically and becoming part of the EU.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

why shouldnt they bring up the issue? Many countries do, why just single out Turkiye? 

Greece never expressed outrage when Pakistan raises the Cyprus issue. But as usual, indian false delusions cause them much internal turmoil and insecurity. 

Raising concern over Kashmir (especially human rights --which is non-existant in iOK) doesn't mean necessarily that they are towing Pakistan's line.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## CorporateAffairs

Prism said:


> *"India conveys that Kashmir is part and parcel of India and has a democratically-elected state government," official sources said. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Ambitious449 said:


> With due respect they are on making enemies spree. They want to fight Israel , They want to fight Iran, They want to fight Armenia , They want to fight Kurds. God help them. In between Turkey and India have been great friends from lat 60 years. Regards.



they're becoming increasingly assertive, which is a good thing for them. Turks are a very nationalistic and proud people (a good thing)


the Turks have a saying for those who engage in stealing:


they say ''sen indira gandi yaptin mi'' (did you steal?)



and in this particular case ---- the occupation forces in Kashmir did an indira gandi on the land of Kashmir and a ''stalin'' on the people of Kashmiri...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Roybot

Must be the result of recent meeting with the Pakistani PM.


----------



## IndoCarib

No surprises here. They also raised Uighur issue some time ago. Was China concerned ? No . India should ignore Turkey's outburst

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

> Clarifying his country's position, Davutoglu said the purpose was not to internationalise the issue of Kashmir, according to officials.
> 
> "...Apologize if it has hurt the sentiments of Indians," the Turkish Minister said.



leverage today is spelled ECONOMY

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GORKHALI

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why shouldnt they bring up the issue? Many countries do, why just single out Turkiye?
> 
> Greece never expressed outrage when Pakistan raises the Cyprus issue. But as usual, indian false delusions cause them much internal turmoil and insecurity.
> 
> Raising concern over Kashmir (especially human rights --which is non-existant in iOK) doesn't mean necessarily that they are towing Pakistan's line.



Lets start the poll how many countries asked about Kashmir to be handover to Pakistan or give independence from evil yindoo army ,btw where is Turkey ??I mean except my christmas dish,I never heard of this country ...And see we just raise our eyebrows and they trembeled down to their knees and asked for apology.. 
India Strong

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SpArK

karan.1970 said:


> leverage today is spelled ECONOMY



And that too so fast.... a perfects oops my bad moment.







Im loving it.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Paan Singh

Apologize if it has hurt the sentiments of Indians," the Turkish Minister said

chalo mitti pao..maaf kita.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## JanjaWeed

sounds like an impulsive statment given out of excitement due to Turkey's restlessness to be seen as the leader of islamic countries. Then again din't take that long for the reality to strike, & hence the apology!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Turks and the Chinese are our closest friends and allies, a Pakistani in Turkey feels more welcome there, than almost anywhere else in the world. 







Just one word for them Birader.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

Any country can raise the issue just like Palestine issue, as it is disputed territory.

But Pakistan should be very active, unfortunately this current corrupt govt doesn't care for Pakistani provinces that are not disputed that is why it is unactive on the Pakistani province occupied by rogue neighbour. I hope Imran Khan(or any one elected in 2013) will work actively like Musharraf, on this issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

JanjaWeed said:


> sounds like an impulsive statment given out of excitement due to Turkey's restlessness to be seen as the leader of islamic countries. Then again din't take that long for the reality to strike, & hence the apology!!



Actually we may have misunderstood.. They probably meant the problems in Kashmir due to militants and terrorists infiltrating from Pakistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Brigadier vikram batra said:


> So kindly tell us which countries saying about J&K in your imaginary world.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/kashmi...es-kashmir-issue-added-final-declaration.html

http://www.thehindu.com/news/article2456631.ece?css=print



> And about human rights. How many human left in P O K, i guess zera



it's well settled, a local government operates there as well.....i didn't realize that ''zera'' was a number 




> because no kashmiri left in P O K and punjabi are not humans



Kashmiris on both sides of the LoC have more (ethnically and lingually) in common with the people of Pakistan......Punjabi is not even a language spoken in the region; most people speak Urdu as well as Kashmiri, Gojri and other local dialects....

actually, your attitude is very representative of the way the occupational forces (a.k.a. sissies) handle Kashmiris who are exercising their right to protest against an occupation they are loathe to ever accept.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

crimemaster_gogo said:


> i think they should mind their own business and stop meddling with our internal affairs. the title could have been "India raises kurds issue, Turkey unhappy" !




Kashmir dispute is not an " Internal Affair " of India, GENIUS.......

Indian Prime Minister Jawahar Lal Nehru settled that argument when he took the issue to the United Nations in 1948. It was the Indian PM who " Internationalized" the issue , so you cannot hide behind the " Internal Matter of India " excuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## karan.1970

Pakistanisage said:


> Kashmir dispute is not an " Internal Affair " of India, GENIUS.......
> 
> Indian Prime Minister Jawahar Lal Nehru settled that argument when he took the issue to the United Nations in 1948. It was the Indian PM who " Internationalized" the issue , so you cannot hide behind the " Internal Matter of India " excuse.



Ok.. Do what you must.. When it has an impact on the map of India, then we will talk.. Till then its only hot air..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakShah

The Indian sources are lying.

There are no Turkish or Non-Indian sources saying Turkey apologized to India for raising the Kashmir dispute in the UN. Turkey never apologized to India.

India newspapers are lying to millions of Indian citizens.

To my Chinese friends. Never take Indian media seriously. Its full of lies and inaccuracies. In one thread, one guy brought the Indian media paper source talking about the Indian-Nepalese territorial dispute.

Interestingly enough when I get a Nepalese media paper source, its says the Sagauli Treaty is null and void, and hence India must give back land to Nepal.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IndoCarib

PakShah said:


> The Indian sources are lying.
> 
> There are no Turkish or Non-Indian sources saying Turkey apologized to India for raising the Kashmir dispute in the UN. Turkey never apologized to India.
> 
> India newspapers are lying to millions of Indian citizens.
> 
> To my Chinese friends. Never take Indian media seriously. Its full of lies and inaccuracies. In one thread, one guy brought the Indian media paper source talking about the Indian-Nepalese territorial dispute.
> 
> Interestingly enough when I get a Nepalese media paper source, its says the Sagauli Treaty is null and void, and hence India must give back land to Nepal.




Turkey "apologises" for raising Kashmir issue in UN - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Paan Singh

PakShah said:


> The Indian sources are lying.
> 
> There are no Turkish or Non-Indian sources saying Turkey apologized to India for raising the Kashmir dispute in the UN. Turkey never apologized to India.
> 
> India newspapers are lying to millions of Indian citizens.
> 
> To my Chinese friends. Never take Indian media seriously. Its full of lies and inaccuracies. In one thread, one guy brought the Indian media paper source talking about the Indian-Nepalese territorial dispute.
> 
> Interestingly enough when I get a Nepalese media paper source, its says the Sagauli Treaty is null and void, and hence India must give back land to Nepal.



does it matter??how many times you cried there??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

well I checked Huriyet English and Today's Zaman; the only ones mentioning a Turkish ''apology'' are the hindustany newspapers


(go figure )

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




IndoCarib said:


> Turkey "apologises" for raising Kashmir issue in UN - The Economic Times



did you even check that source before posting?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## regular

crimemaster_gogo said:


> i think they should mind their own business and stop meddling with our internal affairs. the title could have been "India raises kurds issue, Turkey unhappy" !


Oh okay But U dont know the Delhi used to be part of the Mughal Empire so we need to get it back...so that is our internal matter...


----------



## IndoCarib

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> well I checked Huriyet English and Today's Zaman; the only ones mentioning a Turkish ''apology'' are the hindustany newspapers
> 
> 
> (go figure )
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> did you even check that source before posting?



What's wrong with economic times now ?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

well you were challenged to provide a non-indian source which could prove that the hindstanys received an ''aplogy'' (versus, perhaps an 'explanation') and you failed to do that

the indian media has a habit of telling the easily convinced (and innocently naiive) bhartis only what they want to hear

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakShah

IndoCarib said:


> What's wrong with economic times now ?



All the Indian sources say Turkey apologized.
None of the Turkey newspapers like Hurriyet Daily News says Turkey apologized.

There is no non-Indian source which said Turkey apologized to India.
Its not in the Arab News. Another neutral source.

Its not in Al Jazeera. Another neutral source.

Its not in www.dawn.com. Another neutral source.

Its not in RT. Another neutral source.

Its not in Xinhua or CNTV. Two other neutral sources.

Its not in eKantipur, a Nepalese newspaper. Another neutral source.

See for yourself. INTERNATIONAL Hrriyet Daily News and Economic Review, Bringing you Turkish Daily News

Interestingly enough the Economic Times source you put up is connected with the Times of India newspaper.

Coincidence? No, Indian media is lying to it's people!

I have proven right now Indian media is lying and is unreliable!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

Turks are our brothers, Thank you Turkey - what with the stapled visas, and now the Turks, our friends are doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## American Pakistani

karan.1970 said:


> Actually we may have misunderstood.. They probably meant the problems in Kashmir due to militants and terrorists infiltrating from Pakistan..



Terrorist Army of India is already in Indian Occupied Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakShah

Everybody please look at my post number 32.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

roy_gourav said:


> Must be the result of recent meeting with the Pakistani PM.



Are you sure it was PM and not president?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Zardari met President Gul the other day.....(a few weeks after opposition leader Nawaz Sharif was in Ankara)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Emmie said:


> Are you sure it was PM and not president?



which proves how well informed they are...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Zardari met President Gul the other day.....(a few weeks after opposition leader Nawaz Sharif was in Ankara)



Must have made a good impression.


----------



## great

Lots of bravado statements. We are discussing it out of proportions. When anything significant comes out of those statements then we can talk. Who cares what anyone thinks? *Did China care about Tibetan issue? Nope.* So do we. 

Let the Pakistanis and all Arab countries rake as much as they want, they'll get only one reply,'Kashmir is integral part of India'. 

So do what you must and please don't expect us not to return the same favor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

i think who they met when is irrelevant...i dont think they had Pakistan in mind when they issued the statement. Though of course Kashmir is one of the longest existing bilateral disputes; he also mentioned other conflicts as well such as Ngorno-Karabakh; Falasteen; etc. 

and any sane person would believe that the issues should be resolved in a matter befitting the people of these occupied, besieged disputed territories ---such as, in this particular context, Kashmiri nationals.




Rafi said:


> Must have made a good impression.



yeah......right!


----------



## Ambitious449

If you guys are dependent on Turkey to get kashmir then i must say : Pity you.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ozturk10

PANDORA said:


> Lets start the poll how many countries asked about Kashmir to be handover to Pakistan or give independence from evil yindoo army ,btw where is Turkey ??I mean except my christmas dish,I never heard of this country ...And see we just raise our eyebrows and they trembeled down to their knees and asked for apology..
> India Strong


 

Someone needs to calm down. India may be getting stronger but it wasn't so long ago when you were colonized by a small Island Nation. Just keep that in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

great said:


> Lots of bravado statements. We are discussing it out of proportions. When anything significant comes out of those statements then we can talk. Who cares what anyone thinks? Did China care about Tibetan issue? Nope. So does we.
> 
> Let the Pakistanis and all Arab countries rake as much as they want, they'll get only one reply,'Kashmir is integral part of India'.
> 
> So do what you must and please don't expect us not to return the same favor.



2 things



a.) then why are you bhartis getting so worked up over it

b.) if Kashmir is a so-called ''integral part of india'' / ''part/parcel'' /etc. laugh then why is india so small and cowardly that it doesnt try to reclaim Azad J&K?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SpArK

Apology accepted..

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Paan Singh

Ozturk10 said:


> Someone needs to calm down. India may be getting stronger but it wasn't so long ago when you were colonized by a small Island Nation. Just keep that in mind.



does it matter??and no small island nation ever ruled india.
india was made after 47

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Ambitious449 said:


> If you guys are dependent on Turkey to get kashmir then i must say : Pity you.



review Pakistan's stance on the issue...it isn't about ''getting Kashmir'' though on both sides of the LoC anti-indian sentiment is extremely high


(based on my excursions in that region, i could attest to that fact --having interacted with the locals)



Prism said:


> dono small island nation ever ruled india.
> india was made after 47



glad you acknowledge that at least! 

looking forward to seeing the reaction of your fellow keyboard warrior dot-heads when they see that line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishal111

turkey.......*.foolish* .....bite the dust


----------



## Rafi

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> i think who they met when is irrelevant...i dont think they had Pakistan in mind when they issued the statement. Though of course Kashmir is one of the longest existing bilateral disputes; he also mentioned other conflicts as well such as Ngorno-Karabakh; Falasteen; etc.
> 
> and any sane person would believe that the issues should be resolved in a matter befitting the people of these occupied, besieged disputed territories ---such as, in this particular context, Kashmiri nationals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah......right!



Sarcasm brother, God forbid, if I actually meant it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 2 things
> 
> 
> 
> a.) then why are you bhartis getting so worked up over it
> 
> b.) if Kashmir is a so-called ''integral part of india'' / ''part/parcel'' /etc. laugh then why is india so small and cowardly that it doesnt try to reclaim Azad J&K?



indian parliament have seats spared of pakistani kashmir too
in 71,you did mistake,india cashed it and now waiting for your another mistake.
we are not in hurry

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Prism said:


> does it matter??and no small island nation ever ruled india.
> india was made after 47



well, it seems it does matter to you because you started this thread....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

American Pakistani said:


> Terrorist Army of India is already in Indian Occupied Kashmir.



 deal with it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Emmie

Ambitious449 said:


> If you guys are dependent on Turkey to get kashmir then i must say : Pity you.



You might miss something in the article... *India unhappy*.. Why unhappy! I am trying to to figure it out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rafi

Ozturk10 said:


> Someone needs to calm down. India may be getting stronger but it wasn't so long ago when you were colonized by a small Island Nation. Just keep that in mind.



Turkish GDP is a trillion dollars, with 80 million people, they are more important to the world than india will ever be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShah

great said:


> Lots of bravado statements. We are discussing it out of proportions. When anything significant comes out of those statements then we can talk. Who cares what anyone thinks? *Did China care about Tibetan issue? Nope.* So do we.
> 
> Let the Pakistanis and all Arab countries rake as much as they want, they'll get only one reply,'Kashmir is integral part of India'.
> 
> So do what you must and please don't expect us not to return the same favor.



Please don't talk about Chinese Tibet issue. There are no UN resolutions against China.

Its you who are exhibiting bravado.

When other nations talk about just and moral principles, you get scared.

If India cannot act with just and moral principles, why should other nations treat India with just and moral principles.

By the way, its only India media lying to it's people.

No neutral or Non-Indian source said Turkey apologized to India for raising the Kashmir dispute in the UN.

The world isn't so uneducated, even Indians like Arundhati Roy says the Indian government is being dishonest.

No Indian can run away from the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

When Turkey stands up and raises this at the UN for Pakistan, then we'll talk. Until then it doesn't matter.

If a passing comment and a hurried apology get's Pakistanis jumping for joy then so be it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

Rafi said:


> Turkish GDP is a trillion dollars, with 80 million people, they are more important to the world than india will ever be.


 

With that logic, Pakistan must not be anywhere in the picture with a GDP of < 200 billion and population of approx 180 million

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishal111

turkey is having wet dreams ....... let them dream


----------



## PakShah

Butters said:


> When Turkey stands up and raises this at the UN for Pakistan, then we'll talk. Until then it doesn't matter.
> 
> If a passing comment and a hurried apology get's Pakistanis jumping for joy then so be it.



Turkey never apologized, stop repeating lies!
Your Indian media people are LIARS!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WHITESMOKE

ISTANBUL: *Turkey today expressed apologies for raking up the Kashmir issue in the UN General Assembly* after India conveyed its "unhappiness" over the matter.

External Affairs Minister S M Krishna met his Turkish counterpart Ahmet Davutoglu on the sidelines of Istanbul conference during which Krishna conveyed the country's "surprise and unhappiness."

"India conveys its surprise and unhappiness on the UN General Assembly speech of the Prime Minister of Turkey wherein Kashmir was refereed to. India conveys that Kashmir is part and parcel of India and has a democratically-elected state government," official sources told PTI.

Clarifying his country's position, Davutoglu said the purpose was not to internationalise the issue of Kashmir, according to officials.
*
"...apologize if it has hurt the sentiments of Indians," the Turkish Minister said.*

Officials said the minister explained that Turkish Prime Minister just commented that India is having a dialogue with Pakistan and meant that the Kashmir issue was between India and Pakistan.

*Davutoglu also asserted that his country wanted close ties with India.*

During his speech in UNGA on September 22 this year, Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan had said "the illegitimate invasion of Azerbaijani territories, which has been going on for many years now, must end. It is unacceptable to let the Nagorno-Karabakh issue remain unresolved as such. Finding solutions to international problems before they become acute is a political and moral responsibility for all of us.

"In this respect, more effective efforts have to be exerted to resolve the Kashmir issue and many other frozen disputes which I can't name here."


----------



## Rafi

On a lighter note, Turkey might send Polat Alemdar to IOK, if the human right violations continue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avishek

Turkey should first answer about the armenian genocide than talk about others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

karan.1970 said:


> With that logic, Pakistan must not be anywhere in the picture with a GDP of < 200 billion and population of approx 180 million



Hehe! 

Ireland with a population of 4 Million and a GDP of 170 Billion = Ireland > Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SpArK

karan.1970 said:


> deal with it



Seems the guys just got out of mind after reading the apology news..

As always

step 1: Blame the Indian media.
Step 2: point out that western , eastern , antartican media have not posted.
step 3: Friendship, brotherhood chest thumping.
Step 4: Turkey GDP.
Step 5: Indian poverty.
Step6: mods close the thread.
Step 7: Indians go pink.


ThE EnD

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

Prism said:


> indian parliament have seats spared of pakistani kashmir too
> in 71,you did mistake,india cashed it and now waiting for your another mistake.
> we are not in hurry



like you are a saint..  don't make mistakes, eh?
btw we are waiting for another Operation Blue Star from india too....


----------



## Rafi

karan.1970 said:


> With that logic, Pakistan must not be anywhere in the picture with a GDP of < 200 billion and population of approx 180 million



we do not suffer from hubris like indians.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

WHITESMOKE said:


> ISTANBUL: *Turkey today expressed apologies for raking up the Kashmir issue in the UN General Assembly* after India conveyed its "unhappiness" over the matter.
> 
> External Affairs Minister S M Krishna met his Turkish counterpart Ahmet Davutoglu on the sidelines of Istanbul conference during which Krishna conveyed the country's "surprise and unhappiness."
> 
> "India conveys its surprise and unhappiness on the UN General Assembly speech of the Prime Minister of Turkey wherein Kashmir was refereed to. India conveys that Kashmir is part and parcel of India and has a democratically-elected state government," official sources told PTI.
> 
> Clarifying his country's position, Davutoglu said the purpose was not to internationalise the issue of Kashmir, according to officials.
> 
> "...apologize if it has hurt the sentiments of Indians," the Turkish Minister said.
> 
> Officials said the minister explained that Turkish Prime Minister just commented that India is having a dialogue with Pakistan and meant that the Kashmir issue was between India and Pakistan.
> 
> *Davutoglu also asserted that his country wanted close ties with India.*
> 
> During his speech in UNGA on September 22 this year, Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan had said "the illegitimate invasion of Azerbaijani territories, which has been going on for many years now, must end. It is unacceptable to let the Nagorno-Karabakh issue remain unresolved as such. Finding solutions to international problems before they become acute is a political and moral responsibility for all of us.
> 
> "In this respect, more effective efforts have to be exerted to resolve the Kashmir issue and many other frozen disputes which I can't name here."



when you post articles, the PDF etiquette is to post the link as well

incidentally, this is basically a re-hash of what has already been posted on 3 other (hindustany) websites


----------



## Paan Singh

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> like you are a saint..  don't make mistakes, eh?
> btw we are waiting for another Operation Blue Star from india too....



what you got from blue star??
dont divert topic


----------



## vishal111

*Turkey "apologises" for raising Kashmir issue in UN*

turkey today expressed apologies for raking up the Kashmir issue in the UN General Assembly after India conveyed its "unhappiness" over the matter. 

External Affairs Minister S M Krishna met his Turkish counterpart Ahmet Davutoglu on the sidelines of Istanbul conference during which Krishna conveyed the country's "surprise and unhappiness." 

"India conveys its surprise and unhappiness on the UN General Assembly speech of the Prime Minister of Turkey wherein Kashmir was refereed to. India conveys that Kashmir is part and parcel of India and has a democratically-elected state government," official sources told PTI. 

Clarifying his country's position, Davutoglu said the purpose was not to internationalise the issue of Kashmir, according to officials. 

"...apologize if it has hurt the sentiments of Indians," the Turkish Minister said. 

Officials said the minister explained that Turkish Prime Minister just commented that India is having a dialogue with Pakistan and meant that the Kashmir issue was between India and Pakistan. 

Davutoglu also asserted that his country wanted close ties with India. 

During his speech in UNGA on September 22 this year, Turkish Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan had said "the illegitimate invasion of Azerbaijani territories, which has been going on for many years now, must end. It is unacceptable to let the Nagorno-Karabakh issue remain unresolved as such. Finding solutions to international problems before they become acute is a political and moral responsibility for all of us. 

"In this respect, more effective efforts have to be exerted to resolve the Kashmir issue and many other frozen disputes which I can't name here."


----------



## karan.1970

Rafi said:


> we do not suffer from hubris like indians.



ok.. but then there are a bunch of other stuff Pakistanis suffer from.. We can discuss that, or stay on the topic..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakShah

Rafi said:


> we do not suffer from hubris like indians.



Their media lies! If anyone reads the thread, it's only Indian members being fooled by their media.
Turkey never apologized!

If the Indians want a media war, we will certainly fight them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Butters said:


> When Turkey stands up and raises this at the UN for Pakistan, then we'll talk. Until then it doesn't matter.
> 
> If a passing comment and a hurried apology get's Pakistanis jumping for joy then so be it.



Well said sir.... I don't know why silly people bounce with joy when ISI is accused baselessly outside UN!!..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karachiite

Good stuff from Turkiye.


----------



## karan.1970

Emmie said:


> Well said sir.... I don't know why silly people bounce with joy when ISI is accused baselessly outside UN..



Its funny to see Pakistani members squirming when that happens.. Thats what the jumping with joy is for


----------



## Rafi

karan.1970 said:


> ok.. but then there are a bunch of other stuff Pakistanis suffer from.. We can discuss that, or stay on the topic..



Exactly, in reality indians are very passive, non threatening, they get to play warrior on the web.


----------



## SpArK

karan.1970 said:


> Its funny to see Pakistani members squirming when that happens.. Thats what the jumping with joy is for



Its a hard to digest sorry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Rafi said:


> On a lighter note, Turkey might send Polat Alemdar to IOK, if the human right violations continue.



Polat gonna sort out the indians.


----------



## karan.1970

Rafi said:


> Exactly, in reality indians are very passive, non threatening, they get to play warrior on the web.



better than playing terrorists in real.. No  ??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Vimana

Turks should not interfere in our internal matters or next time we will talk of Kurdistan but at least they said sorry and let us leave the petty issue and move on.


----------



## Rafi

SpArK said:


> Its a hard to digest sorry.



Take some anti acids for indigestion mr indian.


----------



## SpArK

Rafi said:


> Polat gonna sort out the indians.



Polat or Borat.. we dont give a damn!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rafi

karan.1970 said:


> better than playing terrorists in real.. No  ??



At least we don't get battered by 9 year old girls like indians do

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Rafi said:


> Take some anti acids for indigestion mr indian.



You need it more..


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

karan.1970 said:


> deal with it



well people are dealing with it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

SpArK said:


> Polat or Borat.. we dont give a damn!



Poor indian can't tell the difference, alas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

Rafi said:


> Poor indian can't tell the difference, alas.



Still dont give a damn!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

SpArK said:


> You need it more..



You mentioned, therefore need it. 

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:32 PM ----------




SpArK said:


> Still dont give a damn!



QED indian.


----------



## SpArK

Rafi said:


> You mentioned, therefore need it.



That was quoted to karan.. you have twisted eye?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> well people are dealing with it..



You want to see how your people are dealing with your troops in KP, Balochistan, Karachi etc??

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rafi

SpArK said:


> That was quoted to karan.. you have twisted eye?



Not indian so no.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Can we skip to the Indian poverty part? I think the topic has pretty much been discussed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

karan.1970 said:


> You want to see how your people are dealing with your troops in KP, Balochistan, Karachi etc??



Crying indians priceless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Rafi said:


> Polat gonna sort out the indians.



sunny paa ji will kick his a$$ back to where he came from

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

karan.1970 said:


> sunny paa ji will kick his a$$ back to where he came from



What you and he do, is between you and your God.


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

SpArK said:


> That was quoted to karan.. you have twisted eye?



atleast we don't have twisted brains like indians over here...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Rafi said:


> Crying indians priceless



lol.. you need prescription glasses dude.. Its Pakistan that keeps crying Kashmir Kashmir all over the place.. and is getting burnt for last 60 years because of it.. Look up the thread titled MONKEY TRAP and you will get the drift


----------



## Emmie

karan.1970 said:


> Its funny to see Pakistani members squirming when that happens.. Thats what the jumping with joy is for



Good then enjoy the fun don't complain..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

epic fail

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karan.1970

Rafi said:


> What you and he do, is between you and your God.



True.. So we agree on something


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

karan.1970 said:


> You want to see how your people are dealing with your troops in KP, Balochistan, Karachi etc??



Kashmiris are not your people.. Its an occupied state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Emmie said:


> Good then enjoy the fun don't complain..



who's complaining.. All good fun


----------



## WHITESMOKE

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> when you post articles, the PDF etiquette is to post the link as well
> 
> incidentally, this is basically a re-hash of what has already been posted on 3 other (hindustany) websites



This apology is all over internet now.. its not some sort of sacred thing that no one knows.. so i dont think link is necessary. just google.


----------



## Agent X

hehe lolz it's quite funny to see how desperately pakistanis are begging to other countries for raising kashmir on international forum. 

on topic

Who cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vimana

Kashmir will always be part of India there is nothing turks or pakistanis can do about it the last man who tried Musharaf got his hands so burnt and humiliated in kargil and now the militants are being wiped out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mitth

ooooopppppppppsssssssss Turkey take good action.........


----------



## Emmie

karan.1970 said:


> who's complaining.. All good fun



Everyone is not like you dear.... There are some morons


----------



## SpArK

The trade volume between Turkey and India was $2.3 billon in 2009, and jumped to $4 billion in 2010. 

In the last eight months of this year, the trade volume already exceeded the total figure of last year, posting $4.8 billion, an increase of 85 percent compared to the same period last year. 

The trade heavily favors India, with $4.2 billion in imports from India to Turkey and $533 million in exports to India from Turkey in the January-August period.

Indian vice president says time to bring Turkey, India closer


We should continue this good relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## karan.1970

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> Kashmiris are not your people.. Its an occupied state.



As long as Indian constitution is applied there, people there pay tax to Govt of India, and I dont need any special documents to travel to my birth place in Srinagar, Its India.. No matter what some terrorist low lifes or Pakistani web warriors say

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

if a force consisting predominantly of ragtag militiamen (without air-power backing) was able to hold your army in full (fool) swing at bay -- then that is very ''worrisome'' for us 

we dont need to do anything in Kashmir.....the masses reject indian occupation and in fact, the existence of AFSPA is proof that india lost the political war as in fact -scared of the Kashmiri population

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

S M Krishna Jee was on holidays there?


----------



## SpArK

> Istanbul, Nov 2 (AFP) Fourteen countries including neighbours China, Pakistan and India today agreed at an international conference to cooperate in building the future of war-torn Afghanistan, a Turkish diplomat said. "An agreement was reached at a technical level," said the diplomat, naming the initiative as the Istanbul process, in order to build a secure and stable Afghanistan. Among the 14 countries involved are Turkey, Iran, Pakistan, China, Russia and India, and several Arab states, said the diplomat.






The new participation in Afghan talks was a clear sign of the changing times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> if a force consisting predominantly of ragtag militiamen (without air-power backing) was able to hold your army in fool swing at bay -- then that is very ''worrisome'' for us
> 
> we dont need to do anything in Kashmir.....the masses reject indian occupation and in fact, the existence of AFSPA is proof that india lost the political war as in fact -scared of the Kashmiri population



there are no masses in your favour,this is the way u r brainwashed

1)no problem in jammu
2)no problem in ladakh
3)only few problem in kashmir..i can say upto 40% dont want indian rule but they dont want paksitan too..they ask for freedom from both states..and they abuse you too

now you can keep singing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dalai Lama

SpArK said:


> The trade volume between Turkey and India was $2.3 billon in 2009, and jumped to $4 billion in 2010.
> 
> In the last eight months of this year, the trade volume already exceeded the total figure of last year, posting $4.8 billion, an increase of 85 percent compared to the same period last year.
> 
> The trade heavily favors India, with $4.2 billion in imports from India to Turkey and $533 million in exports to India from Turkey in the January-August period.
> 
> Indian vice president says time to bring Turkey, India closer
> 
> 
> We should continue this good relationship.



Turks are quite pragmatic from what I've seen. They're not as caught up in the whole "Ummah" thing as others. We can expect India-Turkey to get closer in the coming future. 

Of course, we have to understand that they'll need to balance their ties between ourselves and Pakistan. If this is how they do it... that's fine by me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

karan.1970 said:


> lol.. you need prescription glasses dude.. Its Pakistan that keeps crying Kashmir Kashmir all over the place.. and is getting burnt for last 60 years because of it.. Look up the thread titled MONKEY TRAP and you will get the drift



It is Turkey that is mentioning it, and carry on crying, it amuses me.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

SpArK said:


> The new participation in Afghan talks was a clear sign of the changing times.



it was Pakistan that had no misgivings and even signalled that inclusion of hindustan would not be a problem

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:51 PM ----------




Prism said:


> there are no masses in your favour,this is the way u r brainwashed
> 
> 1)no problem in jammu
> 2)no problem in ladakh
> 3)only few problem in kashmir..i can say upto 40% dont want indian rule but they dont want paksitan too..they ask for freedom from both states..and they abuse you too
> 
> now you can keep singing



i never said that Kashmiris in their entirety are pro-Pakistan....they are all just anti-india. Many of the new generations are pushing for total independence actually (which i personally am not really against, to be honest)


----------



## SpArK

Butters said:


> Turks are quite pragmatic from what I've seen. They're not as caught up in the whole "Ummah" thing as others. We can expect India-Turkey to get closer in the coming future.
> 
> Of course, we have to understand that they'll need to balance their ties between ourselves and Pakistan. IF this is how they do it... that's fine by me.



Kind of a balancing act. But the end of the day what that matters is their own people and their welfare.
A good relationship with us is important for them .

The visit of the vice president was high profile one to Turkey, which is a rarity. He has been honored there big time.

Hope they dont raise unnecessary issues for others again. Not anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mahi25

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> Kashmiris are not your people.. Its an occupied state.


 refresh ur history mate...have u ever heard of kashmiri pandits buddy?????before partition there was a huge population of kashmiri pandits in kashmir valley..but after partition those people left kashmir and settled elsewhere in india...while enumerable pakistanis entered indian side of kashmir....who are claiming now to let kashmir be independent..so as far as i can see its ur fellow countrymen who are supporting this propaganda in the valley..it may be that many original kashmiris would also be in favour..but the larger side of the picture is that u have to also consider those native to kashmir while deciding about the fate of kashmir..
jai hind!


----------



## karan.1970

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> if a force consisting predominantly of ragtag militiamen (without air-power backing) was able to hold your army in full (fool) swing at bay -- then that is very ''worrisome'' for us
> 
> we dont need to do anything in Kashmir.....the masses reject indian occupation and in fact, the existence of AFSPA is proof that india lost the political war as in fact -scared of the Kashmiri population



We still hold the state and the level of so called rejection and violence is less than what you see in Karachi, KP and other frontier areas of Pakistan.. About AFSPA, which give extra powers to Armed forces.. well that exists in Pakistan for the whole country, where Army can pretty much do anything, everywhere.. Is that a proof that Pakistan has lost political war in Pakistan itself 

---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




Rafi said:


> It is Turkey that is mentioning it, and carry on crying, it amuses me.



You do know what most of the western world *mentions* about Pakistan everyday along with their daily breakfast. Terrosists, Islamic extremism and what not... If that doesnt matter to you then why would a comment from Turkey for which they also tendered an apology, will make any difference on the ground for India..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

karan.1970 said:


> As long as Indian constitution is applied there, people there pay tax to Govt of India, and I dont need any special documents to travel to my birth place in Srinagar, Its India.. No matter what some terrorist low lifes or Pakistani web warriors say



who cares what indian constitution says...

Calling us a terrorist.. You term this act of brutality by indian soldiers legal. Good luck with your constitution..


----------



## Secret Service

india as usual is stubborn on kashmir issue


----------



## Rafi

This is the unbreakable brotherhood between the two nations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Ram

Turkey raised that issue and apologised to India for that mistake; now what these greens are jumping about?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

karan.1970 said:


> We still hold the state and the level of so called rejection and violence is less than what you see in Karachi, KP and other frontier areas of Pakistan.. About AFSPA, which give extra powers to Armed forces.. well that exists in Pakistan for the whole country, where Army can pretty much do anything, everywhere.. Is that a proof that Pakistan has lost political war in Pakistan itself
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> You do know what most of the western world *mentions* about Pakistan everyday along with their daily breakfast. Terrosists, Islamic extremism and what not... If that doesnt matter to you then why would a comment from Turkey for which they also tendered an apology, will make any difference on the ground for India..



Typical indian looking up to his colonial masters, we also ruled you for a thousand years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahi25

Rafi said:


> Typical indian looking up to his colonial masters, we also ruled you for a thousand years.


thats the biggest joke i ever heard...ha ha ha u ruled us ha ha ha ha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service




----------



## vishal111

let the turkey rule the pak let the brotherhood become onehood nation


----------



## Rafi

vishal111 said:


> let the turkey rule the pak let the brotherhood become onehood nation



It would help, if you could write in English, thanks in advance.


----------



## DarK-LorD

Soon We will see Turkey just like UAE issuing stapled Visas to P0K residents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RezRoll

Rafi said:


> At least we don't get battered by 9 year old girls like indians do



Just curious, which 9 year old girl battered Indians? lol


----------



## LEGENDARY WARRIOR

mahi25 said:


> refresh ur history mate...have u ever heard of kashmiri pandits buddy?????before partition there was a huge population of kashmiri pandits in kashmir valley..but after partition those people left kashmir and settled elsewhere in india...while enumerable pakistanis entered indian side of kashmir....who are claiming now to let kashmir be independent..so as far as i can see its ur fellow countrymen who are supporting this propaganda in the valley..it may be that many original kashmiris would also be in favour..but the larger side of the picture is that u have to also consider those native to kashmir while deciding about the fate of kashmir..
> jai hind!



don't teach me history. You are new on this forum boy. Your arguments are illogical. In that case there are some properties in india which belongs to my family so why don't you hand them over to me... 
So keep away this nonsense: _"pundits used to live there"_.


----------



## Rafi

Rezavan said:


> Just curious, which 9 year old girl battered Indians? lol



In Australia.

---------- Post added at 10:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------




Rafi said:


> This is the unbreakable brotherhood between the two nations.



This is Pak-Turk brotherhood indians.


----------



## RezRoll

Edit : Off-topic


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

mahi25 said:


> refresh ur history mate...have u ever heard of kashmiri pandits buddy????before partition there was a huge population of kashmiri pandits in kashmir valley..but after partition those people left kashmir and settled elsewhere in india...





> Kashmiri Pandits: Why we never fled Kashmir - Kashmir: The forgotten conflict - Al Jazeera English
> 
> 
> On the one hand, he says, the community did experience intimidation and violence, which culminated in four massacres in the past 20 years. But, on the other, he says, there was no genocide or mass murder as suggested by Pandit communities based outside Kashmir.
> 
> "Over the past 20 years, we estimate that 650 Pandits were killed in the valley," Tickoo says, adding: "The figures of 3,000 to 4,000 killings [as suggested by some Pandit organisations] is propaganda, which we reject."
> 
> .........
> 
> He says that during the 1990s, when militancy was at its peak, it was common for the army to take out their frustrations when soldiers were killed on the civilian population, irrespective of religion. As a community, Kashmiri Pandits were not spared the indiscriminate crackdowns and violence meted out to Kashmiri Muslims.
> 
> ...........
> 
> But it was not easy, says Maharaj Krishan Pandita, who is in his sixties.
> 
> Two of the government telecommunications officer's cousins were killed in the violence and his brother was shot (but survived) during the 1997 massacre in Sangrampora. He says he witnessed the direct intervention of the state through forced removals under the guise of a 'security threat'.
> 
> ..........






> while enumerable pakistanis entered indian side of kashmir....



cross-border movement of Azad Kashmiris to and from the LoC is a natural phenomenon......however the indian propaganda machine claims that they are terrorists --when in fact many of them are just normal people going to visit their families




> who are claiming now to let kashmir be independent..so as far as i can see its ur fellow countrymen who are supporting this propaganda in the valley..it may be that many original kashmiris would also be in favour..but the larger side of the picture is that u have to also consider those native to kashmir while deciding about the fate of kashmir..



you claim Kashmiris to be of your own (false); and then you apply different rules on them. Until hindustan applies AFSPA on all indians, your argument (if you ever had one) is invalid


try again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahi25

LEGENDARY WARRIOR said:


> don't teach me history. You are new on this forum boy. Your arguments are illogical. In that case there are some properties in india which belongs to my family so why don't you hand them over to me...
> So keep away this nonsense: _"pundits used to live there"_.


those areas are not disputed and majority..in fact 90 percent and more of those who are native to those places in india would want to remain in india..but this is not the case with kashmir...


----------



## tallboy123

and some indian's wanted india to have close relationship with turkey....

 at those indians


----------



## Abhishek_

tallboy123 said:


> and some indian's wanted india to have close relationship with turkey....
> 
> :rolf: at those indians


^ as long as Indo-Turk trade favors India. Why complain, let them placate the Pakistanis while we mint money


----------



## RezRoll

Butters said:


> This must mean that we are brothers too! Oh wait no, we're not that naive.



Everyone is everyone's brother, the human race. Let it go guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## great

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> 2 things
> 
> 
> 
> a.) then why are you bhartis getting so worked up over it



My statements are to Indians just as they were to Pakistanis.


> b.) if Kashmir is a so-called ''integral part of india'' / ''part/parcel'' /etc. laugh then why is india so small and cowardly that it doesnt try to reclaim Azad J&K?



Because we don't want anymore trouble makers into our fold. You are free to have them.


----------



## Dalai Lama

Rezavan said:


> Everyone is everyone's brother, the human race. Let it go guys



Oh okay... fine. Damn pacifist!


----------



## WHITESMOKE

And how much influence turkey has on world level that they can do something in practical to help Pakistan? Can anybody shed some light?


----------



## SpArK

Butters said:


> This must mean that we are brothers too! Oh wait no, we're not that naive.



My sincere apologies for that link... naah we are not brothers or anything.. 

Just 2 countries having a good time.

I dont usually go by these brothers, cousins, uncles (uncle sam), etc titles to geographical regions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SpArK

Indian Oil Corp is interested in building a $5 billion refinery in Turkey and is currently carrying out feasibility work on the project, India's junior trade minister, Jyotiraditya Scindia, said on Friday. GE Oil & Gas is pleased to announce it has been issued orders to supply seven subsea tree and wellhead systems, utilizing the VetcoGray MHXT tree and VetcoGray SG-5 wellhead system, by Maersk Oil North Sea UK Limited for deployment in the U.K. North Sea. OTTO ENERGY Ltd. has already received the first $1.5 million from another Australian firm Swan Oil and Gas Ltd. to fund the drilling of the onshore Duhat 1 well in San Isidro, Leyte.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tallboy123

Abhishek_ said:


> ^ as long as Indo-Turk trade favors India. Why complain, let them placate the Pakistanis while we mint money



Yes,our relationship is just for business and trade so it help our economy..... and we don't need any close relationship with them.....and they have got nothing technological goods to offer to india ...

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




WHITESMOKE said:


> And how much influence turkey has on world level that they can do something in practical to help Pakistan? Can anybody shed some light?


may be train some more terrorists and send them to help Let....as more and more LeT members are sleeping under the indian soil daily


----------



## angeldude13

dear pakistanis iam not against peace but after reading my history i've learnt my government would not give an inch from the kashmir even if they have to annihilate all the kashmiris they'll do it but u or kashmiris won't get no land.......

u can keep dreaming inshallah kashmir will be ours or kashmiris can keep dreaming inshallah we will get free from india and pakistan but in real world this ain't gonna happen..........
gud nite

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

forget all this crap what they said and whom they apologized to, contribute as much as you can to develop your nation to such an extent that your enemies should not even dream of speaking against you, you'll see scores of countries like these waiting to have a favourable relations with you, the rest countries can be neglected cause they don't contribute anything good to the world. Kashmir humara hai or rahega. baat khalassss !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

here are currently 25 users browsing this thread.
(5 members and 20 guests)
crimemaster_gogo , Rig Vedic ,
agentny17 , xenon , WHF


.
. neighbours ??? bhag gaye


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Turkey needs to start shutting up for while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WHF

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they're becoming increasingly assertive, which is a good thing for them. *Turks are a very nationalistic and proud people (a good thing)*
> 
> 
> the Turks have a saying for those who engage in stealing:
> 
> 
> they say ''sen indira gandi yaptin mi'' (did you steal?)
> 
> 
> 
> and in this particular case ---- the occupation forces in Kashmir did an indira gandi on the land of Kashmir and a ''stalin'' on the people of Kashmiri...



Ok so as soon as a Non muslim state starts being nationalistic and proud its becomes a blot a hegemonic power and wat not??and what saying do the turks have for their fore fathers stealing of entire middle east land and making them slaves?? till date they massacare kurds day in day out..for on a larger front what have the turks and their puppies on this forum have to say about the muslim indaving land stealers from the arab deserts?? Great warriors and examples of the gr8 culture and religion perhaps??

*And as far as the topic goes, the only times i fear of turkey is when its being served cooked on my table and and salt and pepper are missing..*


----------



## illusion8

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Turkey needs to start shutting up for while.



self delete

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ares

*Let it go*...they made a comment inadvertently and then apologized.

*International relation are based on pragmatism and not emotionalism.
*
Turkey has no apparent reason(or gain) in offending India and vice versa.

Turkey and India share favorable ties..both countries are rising fast both economically and geopolitically..Both are predominant powerhouses in their own respective regions..way things are going for both countries.. Turk would want Indians as their friends in future geopolitical scenarios, as I am sure Indians would want the same.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peshwa

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> if a force consisting predominantly of ragtag militiamen (without air-power backing) was able to hold your army in full (fool) swing at bay -- then that is very ''worrisome'' for us
> 
> we dont need to do anything in Kashmir.....the masses reject indian occupation and in fact, the existence of AFSPA is proof that india lost the political war as in fact -scared of the Kashmiri population



And yet the needle hasnt moved an inch on Kashmir...OUCH!!

Seems the perennial losers (aka Pakistanis) are yet again trying to rationalize how they won even when the last 60 years has only gotten them an extra ***hole torn out!! LOL!! Some people just dont learn
We pity your kind...tsk tsk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somebozo

Prism said:


> israel is doing right in middle east.



The Saudis are doing the right treatment to Indians as well! 3 Million of them will be out by the end of next year!


----------



## illusion8

ares said:


> *Let it go*...they made a comment inadvertently and then apologized.
> 
> *International relation are based on pragmatism and not emotionalism.
> *
> Turkey has no apparent reason(or gain) in offending India and vice versa.
> 
> Turkey and India share favorable ties..both countries are rising fast both economically and geopolitically..Both are predominant powerhouses in their own respective regions..way things are going for both countries.. Turk would want Indians as their friends in future geopolitical scenarios, as I am sure Indians would want the same.



self delete.


----------



## SpArK

The video explains a lot... look at the faces of others.. nobody is interested..EpiC.



Pakistan Ambassador to Turkey at Kashmir Solidarity Day seminar on 7 February 2011 at Ankara, Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Turkey needs to start shutting up for while.


 
Even khomeini prayed for the Kashmiris n their freedom.. so i think its u who better follow ur own advice!

india voted against iran... not kashmiris or Pakistanis


----------



## Charging Panthers

Economy speaks for itself,

Turkey was no exception either... by back tracking from their Original Stance, either they shouldn't have stated it earlier or should have stuck to their earlier statement.


----------



## Paan Singh

well i found a link of wsj but its referring to indian website..

Indian Politics - WSJ.com: Turkey â&#8364;Üapologisesâ&&#8230;


----------



## Veeru

India should raise the issue of Kurdish people's human rights and its genocide.


----------



## Johny D

> The Saudis are doing the right treatment to Indians as well! 3 Million of them will be out by the end of next year!



what was this? any credible source?

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:57 PM ----------

An oven-roasted turkey....I will eat it up on Chirstman day this year..


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Even khomeini prayed for the Kashmiris n their freedom.. so i think its u who better follow ur own advice!
> 
> india voted against iran... not kashmiris or Pakistanis



You know i value the stuff that comes out of my a$$ more than khomeni.
anyway i was saying that comment before because turkey is just causing problems, before you know it they will make bases in kashmir.


----------



## Peshwa

I dont see why we should be perturbed by this news....

Turkey can raise any issue in the UN...they just need to remember that alienating one of the fastest growing countries with a mammoth military and political clout has its consequences...

If Turkey's current "Islamic" leaders want to go this route....fair enough....they just need to know that the world isnt blind to their acts of genocide either...
At the end of the day....losing a friend will hurt them more than the benefit of pleasing Pakistan..


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

karan.1970 said:


> We still hold the state and the level of so called rejection and violence is less than what you see in Karachi, KP and other frontier areas of Pakistan.. About AFSPA, which give extra powers to Armed forces.. well that exists in Pakistan for the whole country, where Army can pretty much do anything, everywhere..



do i need to make a bigger fool out of you by discussing what the draconian AFSPA entails?

and its effect on Kashmiris? The anger and even further anti-hindustan sentiment it has helped espouse?

to compare ANYWHERE in Pakistan to occupied Kashmir would be rubbish.....during COIN ops in Swat during Rahe Rast campaign, curfews were imposed. They have been lifted since then and in fact the local economy is picking up there.....whereas in Kashmir, the people have continually stated that they will never be a part of india; they do not call themselves indians. They are Kashmiris; that's their first identity




> extremism and what not... If that doesnt matter to you then why would a comment from Turkey for which they also tendered an apology, will make any difference on the ground for India..


 
a quick google search brings up nothing about a Turkish apology --except indian sources which are 'peddling' these claims. 

no Turkish source (I even reviewed Turkish language ones, not just the English dailys) and they make no mention of any Turkish apology to hindstan


----------



## Peshwa

somebozo said:


> The Saudis are doing the right treatment to Indians as well! 3 Million of them will be out by the end of next year!



You mean selling us oil?

We arent complaining....


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

JD_In said:


> what was this? any credible source?



Just 50,000 indians.. not 3 mils:


http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&r...eDsOhI&usg=AFQjCNG4DR8XLj4CMHKr6Zw9_7FQvlQ4YA


> *An oven-roasted turkey....I will eat it up on Chirstman day this year*.



Looks like too much garlic n vegie curry has made u mad.


----------



## Paan Singh

whatever they say or apologize,it does not matter.

if india needs to butcher any body to save integrity ,we will do it.Cry anywhere...


----------



## Johny D

> Looks like too much garlic n vegie curry has made u mad.



well...not sure if Garlic can make me mad....but sounds you got some symptoms of mad cow disease...lol


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> You know i value the stuff that comes out of my a$$ more than khomeni.
> anyway i was saying that comment before because turkey is just causing problems, before you know it they will make bases in kashmir.



R u mad bro? they dnt have any benefit of kashmir...n when IOK will be free it will be part of our country inshallah ... so dnt worry... just condemn the indian occupation.

---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------




JD_In said:


> well...not sure if Garlic can make me mad....but sounds you got some symptoms of mad cow disease...lol



Thts blasphemy.. holy cow...hahaha.














go cry now.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Prism said:


> whatever they say or apologize,it does not matter.
> 
> if india needs to butcher any body to save integrity ,we will do it.Cry anywhere...



we saw your saffron sissies massacre 3,000 innocent Muslims in Gujrat; massacre Christians in Orissa; massacre Muslim residents (and non-Muslims) in Kashmir....

you claim that Pakistan is a country where life is not respected; but we see a larger case of that in hindustan and we especially see it as occupied Kashmir continues to be in the group of an outside aggressor, a.k.a. your ''mighty'' occupation army (a.k.a. sissies)


we take your ''threat'' about butchering seriously, not with a pinch of salt.....now if only you'd stop crying every time freedom fighters strike back 




Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Thts blasphemy.. holy cow...hahaha.


----------



## Paan Singh

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> we saw your saffron sissies massacre 3,000 innocent Muslims in Gujrat; massacre Christians in Orissa; massacre Muslim residents (and non-Muslims) in Kashmir....
> 
> you claim that Pakistan is a country where life is not respected; but we see a larger case of that in hindustan and we especially see it as occupied Kashmir continues to be in the group of an outside aggressor, a.k.a. your ''mighty'' occupation army (a.k.a. sissies)
> 
> 
> we take your ''threat'' about butchering seriously, not with a pinch of salt.....now if only you'd stop crying every time freedom fighters strike back





> we saw your saffron sissies massacre 3,000 innocent Muslims in Gujrat; massacre Christians in Orissa; massacre Muslim residents (and non-Muslims) in Kashmir....



prove the figure of 3000 muslims in gujarat



> *you claim that Pakistan is a country where life is not respected; *but we see a larger case of that in hindustan and we especially see it as occupied Kashmir continues to be in the group of an outside aggressor, a.k.a. your ''mighty'' occupation army (a.k.a. sissies)



yes pakistan is a country where life is not respected..you can look at karachi..countless were down and throats were cut ..i have videos too.
+
we will kill all those who are against our integrity..we have got a country even after so much unsimiliarity and we cant afford to loose it.so deal with it..



> we take your ''threat'' about butchering seriously, not with a pinch of salt.....now if only you'd stop crying every time freedom fighters strike back



same goes to you.dont cry every time if we strike whether from east or west
lets see how much 180million pakistanis deal with 1.2 billion indians



> u can take an Indian out of India .. but u can't take India out of an Indian



and kashmir is part of india ..try to live with it otherwise keep crying.


----------



## Peshwa

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> we saw your saffron sissies massacre 3,000 innocent Muslims in Gujrat; massacre Christians in Orissa; massacre Muslim residents (and non-Muslims) in Kashmir....
> 
> you claim that Pakistan is a country where life is not respected; but we see a larger case of that in hindustan and we especially see it as occupied Kashmir continues to be in the group of an outside aggressor, a.k.a. your ''mighty'' occupation army (a.k.a. sissies)
> 
> 
> we take your ''threat'' about butchering seriously, not with a pinch of salt.....now if only you'd stop crying every time freedom fighters strike back



My fellow Indians....

Do we yet again need to remind this fellow that 90000 Pakistani soldiers rolled over and licked the boots of our armed forces aka. "sissies"? 

This seems like one of those 40 year old butthurts....

PS: Councelling recommended...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

So is exactly the story of kasmir? i dont really know about it.


----------



## Johny D

> Thts blasphemy.. holy cow...hahaha.
> go cry now



well..I am not an Hindu by religion..and for your kind information...india is not a country of one failth or religion...now understand what did u say..

find yourself a room to cry now....lol


----------



## RockyX

Since, They apologised. It's fine. Soon more source will come. If they will do some misadventure, Kurdistan will come in picture. BTW, they also raised issue of Xinjiang, China sometime back. At least, They apologised about this mistake.

As far as Kashmir, 64 years and not an inch was compromised from our part. If anyone has power and Guts, Come and Take and see what will happen. 

Call whatever you want, Kashmir was/is/will be integral part of India at any cost.


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> R u mad bro? they dnt have any benefit of kashmir...********n when IOK will be free it will be part of our country******** inshallah ... so dnt worry... just condemn the indian occupation.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Thts blasphemy.. holy cow...hahaha.
> 
> baba bol bachhan waley :rolf:


----------



## crimemaster_gogo

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> So is exactly the story of kasmir? i dont really know about it.



lol you been on this forum since so many days buddy, and you haven't read about the main reason for us two countries fight like dogs and cats. you must be kidding yourself  ?


----------



## RockyX

Why don't Pakistan attacks India to take back Kashmir if they want so eagerly ?? This will give us golden opportunity to take back P.0.K.


----------



## Desert Fox

Prism said:


> does it matter??and no small island nation ever ruled india.
> india was made after 47



Good, So now you guys finally admit that there was no such thing as india before 1947!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

SilentNinja said:


> Good, So now you guys finally admit that there was no such thing as india before 1947!



there was bharat or akhandbharat
now say good

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RockyX

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> So is exactly the story of kasmir? i dont really know about it.



Kashmir is an Indian state, some part of it is occupied by Pakistan since 1947 which we have strong claim and we will take back sooner or later. Read more about Kashmir history for last 3,000 years (time when Persian civilisation was also there in rich form.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

even Gaddafi raised Kashmir issue at the floor of UN only a few years ago & earned huge kudos from all & sundry... poor guy got floored himself.. but the status quo still remains!! not worth giving the mileage to these kinda statements!!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Desert Fox

SpArK said:


> *Seems the guys just got out of mind after reading the apology news..
> 
> As always*
> 
> step 1: Blame the Indian media.
> Step 2: point out that western , eastern , antartican media have not posted.
> step 3: Friendship, brotherhood chest thumping.
> Step 4: Turkey GDP.
> Step 5: Indian poverty.
> Step6: mods close the thread.
> Step 7: Indians go pink.
> 
> 
> ThE EnD



Right, as if you guys don't do any of the above, as a matter of fact we learned all of these qualities from you bharatis.

bharati hypocrites.


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

RockyX said:


> Kashmir is an Indian state, some part of it is occupied by Pakistan since 1947 which we have strong claim and we will take back sooner or later. Read more about Kashmir history for last 3,000 years (time when Persian civilisation was also there in rich form.



abu zolfiqar........you happy now? read your message


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Prism said:


> prove the figure of 3000 muslims in gujarat



i dont need to.....at the end of the day, it was a genocide ---with quiet backing from the state government




> yes pakistan is a country where life is not respected..you can look at karachi..countless were down and throats were cut ..i have videos too.



to an extent i agree......a single indian is as harmless as a squirrel. Put them together in a mob and spread them mis-information and they can be capable of genocides --which we have seen not just against Muslims but other unfortunate communal groups in the country as well




> we will kill all those who are against our integrity..we have got a country even after so much unsimiliarity and we cant afford to loose it.so deal with it..








> same goes to you.dont cry every time if we strike whether from east or west
> lets see how much 180million pakistanis deal with 1.2 billion indians



well we saw indian meddling and sponsorship of terrorism and insurrection in 71; we are better prepared now to deal with it.....what irritates you irritates us too. If you really believe Pakistan is behind every killing and every bomb blast (many of which seem to be going off in your northeast warzone nowdays) then just consider it as a taste of revenge for your past treachery. 




> and kashmir is part of india ..try to live with it otherwise keep crying.



riggggggght.


----------



## Alpha Omega

Prism said:


> indian parliament have seats spared of pakistani kashmir too
> in 71,you did mistake,india cashed it and now waiting for your another mistake.
> we are not in hurry


 
Do you realise that one day I.O.C won't need Pakistan's intervention and get enough support in UN just like Palestine did? You're mistaken to think that using terms like 'democratic elected government', 'integral part/parcel' etc go well in international media. Why are all UN resolutions on Kashmir still all valid now? Kashmir is suppressed, occupied by a large force and it's acknowledged by most countries. Even EU raised the human rights abuse by IA in Kashmir few years ago. So what's wrong if Turkey does the same?


----------



## RockyX

There is only 1 solution for Kashmir. 

Pakistan should attack India with full force with all supporting countries she has. Try to capture our Kashmir. Of Course, Then we will have the opportunity to take certain steps to take back Azad Kashmir 

Whoever able to take either of Kashmir will be real owner for rest of the life. There is no other solution, 1-2 country might raise and later apologize in 200 odd countries. Not worth and doesn't matter in international arena. It will become more and more difficult by each year passing with improvement in our economy, defence capability and diplomacy. 

May be after few years, We become very powerful and Pakistan very weak as per current trend. Then negotiation won't work as difference will be quite huge. 

or continue same policy for next 100's of years which will not make any difference at all.


----------



## Desert Fox

Prism said:


> there was bharat or akhandbharat
> now say good



Nope, there were these empires:

*Mughal Empire (Mughals were Central Asian Turks)*





*The Tughlaq Dynasty (Also Turkic people of central Asia)*





*The Delhi Sultanate or Mamluk Dynasty (Mamluks, also Turkic tribes of Central Asia)*





Its funny how most of the invaders that conquered and subjugated bharatis were Turks 

And of course, famous Afghan conquerers of bharat:
*Sher Shah Suri*





*Sher Shah's Empire*









Prism said:


> there was bharat or akhandbharat


i couldn't real find any empire by the name of akhandbharat, maybe something fictional from your indians imaginations lolz.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha Omega

RockyX said:


> There is only 1 solution for Kashmir.
> 
> Pakistan should attack India with full force with all supporting countries she has. Try to capture our Kashmir. Of Course, Then we will have the opportunity to take certain steps to take back Azad Kashmir
> 
> Whoever able to take either of Kashmir will be real owner for rest of the life. There is no other solution, 1-2 country might raise and later apologize in 200 odd countries. Not worth and doesn't matter in international arena. It will become more and more difficult by each year passing with improvement in our economy, defence capability and diplomacy.
> 
> May be after few years, We become very powerful and Pakistan very weak as per current trend. Then negotiation won't work as difference will be quite huge.
> 
> or continue same policy for next 100's of years which will not make any difference at all.



One third of your country is under Maoist control and you are dreaming of taking Kashmir? Bigger countries have disintegrated due ethnic devide, one example is old Soviet Union so you can brag about your growing economy but Kashmir will never be legally yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 53fd

What does everyone think of India's invitation to the "Afghanistan conference" in Istanbul now?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RockyX

^^^^^ these are medieval period only few hundred years back.

*Maurya Empire (2500 years back)*







*Chola Dynasty (2500 years back)*






---------- Post added at 01:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:27 AM ----------




Alpha Omega said:


> One third of your country is under Maoist control and you are dreaming of taking Kashmir? Bigger countries have disintegrated due ethnic devide, one example is old Soviet Union so you can brag about your growing economy but Kashmir will never be legally yours.



Read my post again. let maoist cover 100% after all, Maoists are not separatist but follower of communist Ideology. They believe in expansion. 

I said, There is only 1 Solution - Pakistan should attack India.

BTW, come with your real flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

Turks are our friends and we are happy they are sorry

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Kashmiris in favor of Pakistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RockyX

SilentNinja said:


> Kashmiris in favor of Pakistan:



If Kashmir is in favour of Pakistan, Then why it is part of India ?? Why not trying more effort to take back ?? Already 64 years, How many years you want more ??? 

or Just Hoping Kashmir with few pics/Videos on PDF??


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

Did the Indian also called their kings "shah" like in persia?


----------



## Alpha Omega

RockyX said:


> BTW, come with your real flag.


These are my real flags as per my passport and place of birth. But I like the green flag better, no doubt about it.


----------



## RockyX

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Did the Indian also called their kings "shah" like in persia?



No, It was different and all Sanskrit words.


----------



## Alpha Omega

RockyX said:


> If Kashmir is in favour of Pakistan, Then why it is part of India ?? Why not trying more effort to take back ?? Already 64 years, How many years you want more ???
> 
> or Just Hoping Kashmir with few pics/Videos on PDF??



Its under Indian control by force and occupation, not officially part of India. You want proof of their preference for Pakistan over India, go visit any rally there and count the beautiful and proud green Pakistani flags in every single event.
How come Indian flags are never raised in AJK?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

RockyX said:


> No, It was different and all Sanskrit words.


But i see many king reffered to as shah.


----------



## karan.1970

Alpha Omega said:


> Its under Indian control by force and occupation, not officially part of India. You want proof of their preference for Pakistan over India, go visit any rally there and count the beautiful and proud green Pakistani flags in every single event.
> How come Indian flags are never raised in AJK?



Must be pretty frustrating for you guys to be sitting right across the border and not being able to do anything about those beautiful proud green flags being raised by your brethren who after the ceremonial raising of flags, go back and work for Indian companies, get paid in Indian Rupees, which they use to buy stuff made by Indian companies and in turn contributing to Indian GDP and Indian Govt revenue..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

RockyX said:


> Kashmir is an Indian state, some part of it is occupied by Pakistan since 1947 which we have strong claim and we will take back sooner or later. Read more about Kashmir history for last 3,000 years (time when Persian civilisation was also there in rich form.


 
Kashmir is a Pakistani state, some part of it is illegally occupied by India since 1947 which we have strong claim and we will take back sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Did the Indian also called their kings "shah" like in persia?



No, most of the conquerors of bharat (modern day india) were Muslims of Persian and Turkic origins, which is why they had the titles of Shahs and Khans.

The surname name Khan is a central Asian title given to Afghan commanders, soldiers, and Generals who fought with courage and valor against the hindu armies of india, as a result they were given the title of Khan which means Chieftain.

Shah was the title given to the Muslim Kings (with the exception of a few Mughal emperors) who conquered bharat.

indians didn't have a clue about the existence of these titles until they were conquered by Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha Omega

joekrish said:


> Turks are our friends and we are happy they are sorry


Turks are our friends too and they are supportive.


----------



## Johny D

> You want proof of their preference for Pakistan over India, go visit any rally there and count the beautiful and proud green Pakistani flags in every single event.



I guess you are talking about Islamic flag which is green in colour....you will see that flag in every part of India where majority of muslim reside or there is any maszid around...not a big deal...India has big heart.....it has given that kind of religion freedom to all its citizens...So, its good of India!


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

SilentNinja said:


> No, most of the conquerors of bharat (modern day india) were Muslims of Persian and Turkic origins, which is why they had the titles of Shahs and Khans.
> 
> The surname name Khan is a central Asian title given to Afghan commanders, soldiers, and Generals who fought with courage and valor against the hindu armies of india, as a result they were given the title of Khan which means Chieftain.
> 
> Shah was the title given to the Muslim Kings (with the exception of a few Mughal emperors) who conquered to bharat.
> 
> indians didn't have a clue about the existence of these titles until they were conquered by Muslims.



the title shah was used in the achaemenid persian too i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joekrish

Alpha Omega said:


> One third of your country is under Maoist control and you are dreaming of taking Kashmir? Bigger countries have disintegrated due ethnic devide, one example is old Soviet Union so you can brag about your growing economy but Kashmir will never be legally yours.




Don't joke,Pakistan should be the last country that should b talking about problems like this.(what we are going through is an ant bite and you a brain hemarag)

By the way that is going to be really tough for a person like you to understand.


----------



## justanobserver

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Did the Indian also called their kings "shah" like in persia?



Ancient Indian emperors were referred to as "Samraat"

Samraat - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mughals called themselves "Shah" since they were simply persianized mongols

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> the title shah was used in the achaemenid persian too i think.



Ahmed Shah Abdali (later known as Durrani) had the title of both Khan and Shah, since he fought under Nadir Shah and after his death ruled Afghanistan and conquered northern india, his other name was Ahmed Khan.


----------



## Alpha Omega

karan.1970 said:


> Must be pretty frustrating for you guys to be sitting right across the border and not being able to do anything about those beautiful proud green flags being raised by your brethren who after the ceremonial raising of flags, go back and work for Indian companies, get paid in Indian Rupees, which they use to buy stuff made by Indian companies and in turn contributing to Indian GDP and Indian Govt revenue..



Those who created Pakistan shared these feelings, wich btw are beautifully described, for decades and you know what it resulted in.
We carved out Pakistan right from your Bharat Mata. Kashmir will give you a deja vu, it's just a matter of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RockyX

secretservice said:


> Kashmir is a Pakistani state, some part of it is illegally occupied by India since 1947 which we have strong claim and we will take back sooner or later.



OK. We will wait for Pakistan initiative. 

I already said, When Pakistan will try, then only our next step will come in picture.

Till then what's point in talking unrealistic things only on paper that also for more than half century ?

Pakistan should take some strong initiative soon if interested. 

Pakistan always gives us golden opportunity 71,84. Patience is the key for success


----------



## Alpha Omega

JD_In said:


> I guess you are talking about Islamic flag which is green in colour....you will see that flag in every part of India where majority of muslim reside or there is any maszid around...not a big deal...India has big heart.....it has given that kind of religion freedom to all its citizens...So, its good of India!



Do I need to google pics of PAKISTANI FLAG being raised in IOC?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PERSIAN GOD KING

SilentNinja said:


> Ahmed Shah Abdali (later known as Durrani) had the title of both Khan and Shah, since he fought under Nadir Shah and after his death ruled Afghanistan and conquered northern india, his other name was Ahmed Khan.



I dont know about these people, i am only good with pre islamic persia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> I dont know about these people, i am only good with pre islamic persia.



oh, ok, i see.


----------



## AKINCI

PERSIAN GOD KING said:


> Turkey needs to start shutting up for while.



Like a country which barks for only own benefits and plays along with non Muslim countries against Muslims?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

Alpha Omega said:


> Turks are our friends too and they are supportive.




You are friends for faith and we are friends for money and if you are wise you would know money is thicker than blood.

So all the best for you friendship as long asit last.


----------



## Johny D

guys..one thing...what this turkey furkey thinks it hardly matters in international arena.....leave alone kashmir which has been an integral part of india and just bcoz of pakistani terrorist activities, it is in limelight...but what about other parts of the muslim world...western countries are literally killing them like rats in their own countries...just start with Iraq and keep up to Pakistan....what the heck you have done against the western countries? what about Palestine? that bunch of so called oil rich muslim countries headed by Saudi&#8230;.masiah for Pak&#8230;could not even change the political equation against a very small country like Israel&#8230;it could not do anything against India during last three India-Pak wars&#8230;..so, just a stern advise to them..apni topi sambalo..jada uchha dekhoge to niche gir jayegi&#8230;


----------



## RockyX

I don't know why so much of fuzz ??

They already apologised it. Chapter closed. 

We have good relation with most of the countries in Middle-East. Pakistan opinion is least important for us and now doesn't matter also on international stage.


----------



## karan.1970

Alpha Omega said:


> Those who created Pakistan shared these feelings, wich btw are beautifully described, for decades and you know what it resulted in.
> We carved out Pakistan right from your Bharat Mata. Kashmir will give you a deja vu, it's just a matter of time.



So you are finally agreeing that prior to 1947, all you pakistanis were also Bhartis.. So may be a good idea to call Pakistanis as ex-Bhartis from here on 

Dont know what should we call Bangladeshis.. They could be ex Pakistanis or ex ex Bhartis considering they got carved out twice.. Once from India to Pakistan and then from Pakistan to Bangladesh 

Deja vu, anyone ??

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Desert Fox

RockyX said:


> *They already apologised it.*



They did, any neutral source??


----------



## Alpha Omega

joekrish said:


> You are friends for faith and we are friends for money and if you are wise you would know money is thicker than blood.
> 
> So all the best for you friendship as long asit last.


 
I can't blame you for this banya mentality but you need to educate yourself in Pak-Turkish relationships which have only grown stronger ever since Pakistan was created. Islamabad and Ankara were announced twin cities after Musharraf adressed the Turkish Parliament in fluent Turkish. We have more in common than just faith.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Johny D

> So you are finally agreeing that prior to 1947, all you pakistanis were also Bhartis.. So may be a good idea to call Pakistanis as ex-Bhartis from here on
> 
> Dont know what should we call Bangladeshis.. They could be ex Pakistanis or ex ex Bhartis considering they got carved out twice.. Once from India to Pakistan and then from Pakistan to Bangladesh



good thought... 
Pakistan = eBharati 
Bangladesh = xBharati

e stands for extended Bharati
x stands for xtra Bharati


----------



## Alpha Omega

karan.1970 said:


> So you are finally agreeing that prior to 1947, all you pakistanis were also Bhartis.. So may be a good idea to call Pakistanis as ex-Bhartis from here on
> 
> Dont know what should we call Bangladeshis.. They could be ex Pakistanis or ex ex Bhartis considering they got carved out twice.. Once from India to Pakistan and then from Pakistan to Bangladesh
> 
> Deja vu, anyone ??



So the trolling continues, sigh! Read my post again, it says YOUR Bharat Mata.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

Clarifying his country's position, Turkey said the purpose was not to internationalise the issue of Kashmir

"...Apologize if it has hurt the sentiments of Indians," the Turkish Minister said.

Officials said the minister explained that Turkish Prime Minister just commented that India is having a dialogue with Pakistan and meant that the Kashmir issue was between India and Pakistan.

Davutoglu also asserted that his country wanted close ties with India


----------



## Desert Fox

JD_In said:


> Clarifying his country's position, Turkey said the purpose was not to internationalise the issue of Kashmir
> 
> "...Apologize if it has hurt the sentiments of Indians," the Turkish Minister said.
> 
> Officials said the minister explained that Turkish Prime Minister just commented that India is having a dialogue with Pakistan and meant that the Kashmir issue was between India and Pakistan.
> 
> Davutoglu also asserted that his country wanted close ties with India



is this from a neutral non-indian source? Are the Turkish news reporting this "apology"? Any links?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

man even international media is not allowed to operate in occupied Kashmir; you think foreign companies are allowed?

india has a strangle-hold over Kashmir......obviously at the end of the day they are forced (against their will) to give ''commercial patronage'' to the foreign occupation entity (india)

Kashmiris are very loathe, however, to ever accept indian occupation and its very evident. It was only last year they had their last intifadah and the indians had no idea how to respond --other than shoot unarmed protestors (thusly causing even more discontent and fury)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abhishek_

AZ, unfortunately the stranglehold will continue. Given the resources available to IN and PK, we can keep this war going a lot longer. Just depends how far PK is willing to take it before realizing the futility of this exercise.
You can ride the moral horse all day long but that is not going to change the ground realities.
Indians will keep dying and killing in the disputed territory just like Pakistanis.
Let the time decide who runs out of resources first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## joekrish

Alpha Omega said:


> I can't blame you for this banya mentality but you need to educate yourself in Pak-Turkish relationships which have only grown stronger ever since Pakistan was created. Islamabad and Ankara were announced twin cities after Musharraf adressed the Turkish Parliament in fluent Turkish. We have more in common than just faith.



I'm glad that my banya mentality has got me and my country to a place where we are envayed upon by a lot of countries. I would again like to reatrate that Pakistan and Turkey are friends of faith and nothing more. Musharaf addressing the Turkish parliament in fluent Turkish or calling to cities twin cities only have verbal significance and nothing more.
India and Turkey are friends of trade and I'm sure that will take us a long way.




Money is thicker than blood.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

joekrish said:


> I'm glad that my banya mentality has got me and my country to a place where we are envayed upon by a lot of countries. I would again like to reatrate that *Pakistan and Turkey are friends of faith and nothing more*. Musharaf addressing the Turkish parliament in fluent Turkish or calling to cities twin cities only have verbal significance and nothing more.
> India and Turkey are friends of trade and I'm sure that will take us a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money is thicker than blood.......................



You need to read some history n demographics n Pakistan & Turkey relations.


Abt money... didnt Turkiye sideline india frm istanbul conference n refuse to sell naval guns twice?

Blood is much thicker than money after all!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Abt money... *didnt Turkiye sideline india frm istanbul conference n refuse to sell naval guns twice?*
> 
> Blood is much thicker than money after all!



Regarding the bolded, that's news to me, can you provide me links bro?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

angeldude13 said:


> *we carved out little banladesh from ur so called islamic republic of pakistan.*** & baluchistan will give u a deja vu,it's just the matter of time*



Wet dreams.... 














Your disease might be cureable..... see the nearest doctor.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it isnt a war over resources it's a bilateral conflict in which the biggest stakeholder is the Kashmiris themselves; and increasingly they are calling for end to indian hegemony --a call which is only fair.


----------



## joekrish

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> man even international media is not allowed to operate in occupied Kashmir; you think foreign companies are allowed?
> 
> india has a strangle-hold over Kashmir......obviously at the end of the day they are forced (against their will) to give ''commercial patronage'' to the foreign occupation entity (india)
> 
> 
> Kashmiris are very loathe, however, to ever accept indian occupation and its very evident. It was only last year they had their last intifadah and the indians had no idea how to respond --other than shoot unarmed protestors (thusly causing even more discontent and fury)






I problems are long over,what about yours?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

joekrish said:


> *I problems *are long over,what about yours?



No dude ur still here...


----------



## Desert Fox

joekrish said:


> I'm glad that my banya mentality has got me and my country to a place where we are envayed upon by a lot of countries. I would again like to reatrate that Pakistan and Turkey are friends of faith and nothing more. Musharaf addressing the Turkish parliament in fluent Turkish or calling to cities twin cities only have verbal significance and nothing more.
> India and Turkey are friends of trade and I'm sure that will take us a long way.



From your post its pretty obvious you know nothing about Pakistan-Turkey relations, its funny how you indians become the expert of everything in an instant without even the slightest clue about that particular subject.

The founding fathers of Pakistan supported Turkey during its war of independence, the Khilafat movement which even your Gandhi wanted to join was created to preserve the Ottoman Caliphate after the first World War, our women even sold their jewelry to help fund the Turkish war effort, the famous Pakistani National Poet Allama Muhammad Iqbal supported the Turkish war effort with whatever money he earned from selling his poetry which in itself was very powerful and emotional. This is the reason why even today every Turk, from old to young, has a special place for Pakistan in their heart, and consider us their brothers.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khilafat_Movement

Turkey still supports us on many international matters, including Kashmir, and we have also supported our Turkish brethren on the issue of Cyprus, Azerbaijan, and we haven't recognized Armenia.

&#8220;One Nation &#8211; Two States.&#8221; 63 years of Pakistan independence and Pak-Turk relations - Hurriyet Daily News

The Jamestown Foundation: single[tt_news]=34086

Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency )








joekrish said:


> Money is thicker than blood.......................



Blood is thicker than money, maybe not in the case of india and its relations with other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## angeldude13

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it isnt a war over resources it's a bilateral conflict in which the biggest stakeholder is the Kashmiris themselves; and increasingly they are calling for end to indian hegemony --a call which is only fair.



baluchistanis are demanding a free....
so they should get one.rite?


----------



## aakash_2410

Where does Turkey stand on the world map?


----------



## Abhishek_

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it isnt a war over resources it's a bilateral conflict in which the biggest stakeholder is the Kashmiris themselves; and increasingly they are calling for end to indian hegemony --a call which is only fair.


sucks for them AZ, their calls are for independence which both PK and IN will not tolerate.


----------



## joekrish

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> it isnt a war over resources it's a bilateral conflict in which the biggest stakeholder is the Kashmiris themselves; and increasingly they are calling for end to indian hegemony --a call which is only fair.



Very true but that is the problem between us why is pakistan involving?
Don't you know that thèy don't want to be apart of you either.
Let us handle our problems


----------



## Alpha Omega

angeldude13 said:


> *we carved out little banladesh from ur so called islamic republic of pakistan.*** & baluchistan will give u a deja vu,it's just the matter of time*



Two magic words for you: MAOIST INSURGENCY


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Abhishek_ said:


> sucks for them AZ, their calls are for independence which both PK and IN will not tolerate.


 


I dnt see any flags except Pakistani flags in azad kashmir n hell alot of kashmiris in PA not to forget FCNA,NLI,AK regiment.



angeldude13 said:


> baluchistanis are demanding a free....
> so they should get one.rite?



What a pathetic troll.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## angeldude13

Alpha Omega said:


> Two magic words for you: MAOIST INSURGENCY



hahaha.......
u misinformed about maoist.they don't want any different land they just want india to be a communist state either by hook or crook n btw iam in favour of a communist state although i don't prefer maoist way......

talibaan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

angeldude13 said:


> baluchistanis are demanding a free....
> so they should get one.rite?



Baluchistan is not a disputed territory like Kashmir is. The MAOIST insurgency is india's internal matter just as Baluchistan is Pakistan's internal matter, therefore keep these out of the discussion.

BTW, the BLA has given up fighting and now wants to negotiate peace with the government: âBaloch separatists willing to talk peaceâ &#8211; The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

SilentNinja said:


> Baluchistan is not a disputed territory like Kashmir is. The MAOIST insurgency is india's internal matter just as Baluchistan is Pakistan's internal matter, therefore keep these out of the discussion.
> 
> BTW, the BLA has given up fighting and now wants to negotiate peace with the government: â&#8364;&#732;Baloch separatists willing to talk peaceâ&#8364;&#8482; &#8211; The Express Tribune



Let the troll b,,,,!


----------



## Abhishek_

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I dnt see any flags except Pakistani flags in azad kashmir n hell alot of kashmiris in PA not to forget FCNA,NLI,AK regiment.



You realise pakistani constitution deems an independent kashmir illegal?
I was talking specifically about indian kashmiris who now want an independent kashmir.

No reason to continue beating a dead horse. I'm not justifying our occupation, I'm simply stating the fact that it will continue because we can afford it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha Omega

joekrish said:


> I'm glad that my banya mentality has got me and my country to a place where we are envayed upon by a lot of countries. I would again like to reatrate that Pakistan and Turkey are friends of faith and nothing more. Musharaf addressing the Turkish parliament in fluent Turkish or calling to cities twin cities only have verbal significance and nothing more.
> India and Turkey are friends of trade and I'm sure that will take us a long way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Money is thicker than blood.......................



Again, I understand the money craze dude. Two decades of healthy economic growth and you guys have become more arrogant than the Israelis or the Americans, behaving like you've touched the sky already. Somethings can not be bought with money and loyalty is one of them. Turks are loyal to Pakistan and we endorse their support with all our heart and respect. Now take your rupias to UN and see if you can buy loyalty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha Omega

angeldude13 said:


> hahaha.......
> u misinformed about maoist.they don't want any different land they just want india to be a communist state either by hook or crook n btw iam in favour of a communist state although i don't prefer maoist way......
> 
> talibaan



India will never become a communist or maoist country, yet the support for insurgents as well as the area affected and controlled by them is growing fast. Keep ignoring your internal problems but they won't go away and slow your efforts the develop the eastern half of your country.


----------



## Ammyy

SilentNinja said:


> Baluchistan is not a disputed territory like Kashmir is. The MAOIST insurgency is india's internal matter just as Baluchistan is Pakistan's internal matter, therefore keep these out of the discussion.
> 
> BTW, the BLA has given up fighting and now wants to negotiate peace with the government: âBaloch separatists willing to talk peaceâ  The Express Tribune



Ya Baluchistan in not dispute but conditions are more worse in baluchistan. 

More blasts more blood but still is not dispute

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

DRDO said:


> Ya Baluchistan in not dispute



Exactly, finally a sane indian!


----------



## angeldude13

Alpha Omega said:


> India will never become a communist or maoist country, yet the support for insurgents as well as the area affected and controlled by them is growing fast. Keep ignoring your internal problems but they won't go away and slow your efforts the develop the eastern half of your country.



yeah watever dude........
i lost.happy now??whole india will be going to the part of the islamic republic of pakistan and those maoist and guess wat kashmir is free inshallah...........
i just don't wanna be part of this hate debate,so iam leaving.............

are yaar kashmir pakistan ban gaya aur tumhe free mien india bhe mil gaya ab to khush ho jao


----------



## Zulkarneyn

aakash_2410 said:


> Where does Turkey stand on the world map?



If you don't know where Turkey is on the world map, then you ought to be either really ignorant or have no school attendance. Btw to those Indians who try to joke about Turkey because of the English word meaning the animal. A reminder, in Turkish Hindistan means land of Turkeys  

Well after all Turkish people have ruled india for centuries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ammyy

SilentNinja said:


> Exactly, finally a sane indian!



And what about other part of my post ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Zulkarneyn said:


> If you don't know where Turkey is on the world map, then you ought to be either really ignorant or have no school attendance.



I don't blame him, he was living in a cave all along, its not his fault he never seen the world map before.



Zulkarneyn said:


> *Btw to those Indians who try to joke about Turkey because of the English word meaning the animal.* A reminder, in Turkish Hindistan means land of Turkeys
> 
> *Well after all Turkish people have ruled india for centuries.*



Its their inferiority complex that compels them to express such silly remarks about Turkey, but as you yourself have stated they have been ruled by Turks for very long time, so its understandable.

---------- Post added at 03:13 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:12 AM ----------




DRDO said:


> And what about other part of my post ?



Oh, you mean the irrelevant, off topic, sarcastic trash that you posted, i removed it for you since it didn't make any sense.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha Omega

angeldude13 said:


> yeah watever dude........
> i lost.happy now??whole india will be going to the part of the islamic republic of pakistan and those maoist and guess wat kashmir is free inshallah...........
> i just don't wanna be part of this hate debate,so iam leaving.............
> 
> are yaar kashmir pakistan ban gaya aur tumhe free mien india bhe mil gaya ab to khush ho jao



Cheap sarcasm is lost on me so don't bother to engage in debate and waste my time.


----------



## Desert Fox

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Abt ***** no thanks man... i aint frm ur type... looks like its ur favourite habbit.... enjoy ... abt ur gf.. sure man.. yeah right.. hes a kashmiri with 3 feet long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beard... n he love u... go ..... urself now.
> 
> 
> my last post to a pathetic troll.im out!



Yar don't take that bharati suicide troll too seriously, his ignorant comments are not worth your reply, its only an indication of his frustrated burning @r$e that has left him no choice but to resort to trolling. 

Just put him on your ignore list just like i did.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

*India protests Kashmir mention in Turkish president's UN speech*

NEW DELHI: *India has strongly protested to Turkey about a Kashmir mention in the UNGA speech of Turkish president Abdullah Gul.

During a bilateral meeting with his Turkish counterpart Ahmet Davutoglu in Istanbul on the sidelines of a security conference on Afghanistan, foreign minister S M Krishna said India was "surprised and unhappy" at the reference to Kashmir in Gul's UN speech. This, the government felt, was unwarranted. Krishna said Kashmir was an integral part of India and had a democratically elected government.*

*In response, Davutoglu reassured Krishna that Turkey did not intend to internationalise the issue of Kashmir.*

*He said Turkey would apologize if the statement had hurt the sentiments of Indians. Explaining Gul's speech, he said Turkey just commented that India was having a dialogue with Pakistan and had no intention of mediating between the two countries.*

India protests Kashmir mention in Turkish president's UN speech - The Times of India

A formal apology from Turkey would undo the damage. There is no scope for anybody to celebrate or to hurt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Alpha Omega said:


> Cheap sarcasm is lost on me so don't bother to engage in debate and waste my time.



Sarcasm is against the forum rules, these bharatis need to stop resorting to cheap tactics like sarcasm.

---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------




IndoCarib said:


> *India protests Kashmir mention in Turkish president's UN speech*
> 
> NEW DELHI: *India has strongly protested to Turkey about a Kashmir mention in the UNGA speech of Turkish president Abdullah Gul.
> 
> During a bilateral meeting with his Turkish counterpart Ahmet Davutoglu in Istanbul on the sidelines of a security conference on Afghanistan, foreign minister S M Krishna said India was "surprised and unhappy" at the reference to Kashmir in Gul's UN speech. This, the government felt, was unwarranted. Krishna said Kashmir was an integral part of India and had a democratically elected government.*
> 
> *In response, Davutoglu reassured Krishna that Turkey did not intend to internationalise the issue of Kashmir.*
> 
> *He said Turkey would apologize if the statement had hurt the sentiments of Indians. Explaining Gul's speech, he said Turkey just commented that India was having a dialogue with Pakistan and had no intention of mediating between the two countries.*
> 
> India protests Kashmir mention in Turkish president's UN speech - The Times of India
> 
> A formal apology from Turkey is would undo the damage. There is no scope for anybody to celebrate or to hurt



And again i ask what is the source for this news? Where is the link??? Is this from neutral source or some indian/indian related news source? Are the Turkish news sites reporting this "apology"??


----------



## Emmie

angeldude13 said:


> one kahmiri or balochi doesn't change anything.i was just debating with u over kashmir becaz *my girl friend is kashmiri and even she doesn't think that kashmir will going to separate from india.*so son u can **** urself now



What a coincident my GF is also from IOK but unlike yours she thinks Kashmir is going to get independence very soon.. Ironical isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

SilentNinja said:


> Sarcasm is against the forum rules, these bharatis need to stop resorting to cheap tactics like sarcasm.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> And again i ask what is the source for this news? Where is the link??? Is this from neutral source or some indian/indian related news source? Are the Turkish news sites reporting this "apology"??



The link i posted just now. The minister said Turkey would apologise if India is hurt. India expects a formal apology from Turkey soon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

IndoCarib said:


> The link i posted just now. The minister said Turkey would apologise if India is hurt. India expects a formal apology from Turkey soon



Bring me a Turkish news source that is reporting this "apology", this thread is only one sided indian view, we need the Turkish perspective.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

SilentNinja said:


> Sarcasm is against the forum rules, these bharatis need to stop resorting to cheap tactics like sarcasm.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> And again i ask what is the source for this news? Where is the link??? Is this from neutral source or some indian/indian related news source? Are the Turkish news sites reporting this "apology"??



I spent whole one hour searching the very stuff in Turkish newspapers but couldn't find anything..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joekrish

SilentNinja said:


> From your post its pretty obvious you know nothing about Pakistan-Turkey relations, its funny how you indians become the expert of everything in an instant without even the slightest clue about that particular subject.
> 
> The founding fathers of Pakistan supported Turkey during its war of independence, the Khilafat movement which even your Gandhi wanted to join was created to preserve the Ottoman Caliphate after the first World War, our women even sold their jewelry to help fund the Turkish war effort, the famous Pakistani National Poet Allama Muhammad Iqbal supported the Turkish war effort with whatever money he earned from selling his poetry which in itself was very powerful and emotional. This is the reason why even today every Turk, from old to young, has a special place for Pakistan in their heart, and consider us their brothers.
> 
> Khilafat Movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Turkey still supports us on many international matters, including Kashmir, and we have also supported our Turkish brethren on the issue of Cyprus, Azerbaijan, and we haven't recognized Armenia.
> 
> &#8220;One Nation &#8211; Two States.&#8221; 63 years of Pakistan independence and Pak-Turk relations - Hurriyet Daily News
> 
> The Jamestown Foundation: single[tt_news]=34086
> 
> Associated Press Of Pakistan ( Pakistan's Premier NEWS Agency )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blood is thicker than money, maybe not in the case of india and its relations with other countries.



All you could come with are a few sentimental links between the relationship that Pakistan shares with Turkey and nothing more and for the part of Turkey supporting you in the UN over Kashmir they have convayed their regret to our FM. So unless you have somethin substancialyour theory of blood is thicker than money holds no water,
Hence
Money is thicker than blood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IndoCarib said:


> The link i posted just now. The minister said Turkey would apologise if India is hurt. India expects a formal apology from Turkey soon




From turkiye apologising to "would apologise"???? HAHAHAH n no internation source? sounds like BS to me!

Pretty cheap tactic though... what a shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

SilentNinja said:


> Bring me a Turkish news source that is reporting this "apology", this thread is only one sided indian view, we need the Turkish perspective.



I said a formal apology is due. It has not come yet. 
To quote the article 'He said Turkey *would apologize *if the statement had hurt the sentiments of Indians. Explaining Gul's speech, he said Turkey just commented that India was having a dialogue with Pakistan and had no intention of mediating between the two countries.'

We hope if they apologise it would appear in Turkish media

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sarthak

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> they're becoming increasingly assertive, which is a good thing for them. Turks are a very nationalistic and proud people (a good thing)
> 
> 
> the Turks have a saying for those who engage in stealing:
> 
> 
> they say ''sen* indira gandi *yaptin mi'' (did you steal?)
> 
> 
> 
> and in this particular case ---- the occupation forces in Kashmir did an indira gandi on the land of Kashmir and a ''stalin'' on the people of Kashmiri...


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IndoCarib said:


> I said a formal apology is due. It has not come yet.
> To quote the article 'He said Turkey *would apologize *if the statement had hurt the sentiments of Indians. Explaining Gul's speech, he said Turkey just commented that India was having a dialogue with Pakistan and had no intention of mediating between the two countries.'
> 
> We hope if they apologise it would appear in Turkish media



Can u be kind enough (sarcasm) to post a single unbiased..non indian source to this news?


----------



## IndoCarib

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> From turkiye apologising to "would apologise"???? HAHAHAH n no internation source? sounds like BS to me!
> 
> Pretty cheap tactic though... what a shame.



Lets see who has the last laugh. I would like to see the response of Pakistanis If Turkey does apologise and the international media reports it .


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

angeldude13 said:


> baluchistanis are demanding a free....
> so they should get one.rite?



Baluchistan is a Province of Pakistan. 

Kind of like Deccan Hyderabad and eastern Punjab are provinces of hindustan. 


must i remind you that Kashmir however in its ENTIRETY is disputed territory, it's also a bilateral issue. I hope one day indians will be ready and mature enough to shed their empty jingoism and approach the issue pragmatically.

---------- Post added at 02:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:34 AM ----------

Pak Nationalist:


he won't.


because


he CAN'T

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IndoCarib said:


> Lets see who has the last laugh. I would like to see the response of Pakistanis If Turkey does apologise and the international media reports it .



Forget the future.. talk abt the present man! just 1 non indian link.


@AZ wrora why reply to trolls? 








Ooops.... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox

joekrish said:


> All you could come with are a few sentimental links between the relationship that Pakistan shares with Turkey and nothing more and



Then why don't you come up with a proper counterargument proving otherwise? If these are just mere sentimental links then give me one example where the Turkish State has ever made a decision to harm Pakistan in any way or provide Pakistan's enemy any kind of support/leverage over Pakistan?



joekrish said:


> for the part of Turkey supporting you in the UN over Kashmir they have convayed their regret to our FM.



Turkey has always supported Pakistan on Kashmir:

Turkey fully supports Pakistan stance on Kashmir: Tayyip Erdogan - PakTribune

And Pakistan has always supported Turkey on the issue of Cyprus:

Pakistan supports Turkish Plan of Action on Cyprus - PakTribune

*Kashmir is to Pakistan what Cyprus is to Turkey.*



joekrish said:


> So unless you have somethin substancialyour theory of blood is thicker than money holds no water,
> Hence



So unless you can point out to me one, just one particular instance where Turkey has done something to offend Pakistan on india's behest then your argument that money is thicker than blood holds no water.




joekrish said:


> Money is thicker than blood.



As i have proved once again, blood is thicker than money.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## IndoCarib

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> Forget the future.. talk abt the present man! just 1 non indian link
> 
> I am talking about a day or two. They will tender an apology


----------



## Desert Fox

IndoCarib said:


> Lets see who has the last laugh. I would like to see the response of Pakistanis If Turkey does apologise and the international media reports it .



First of all, this isn't some small news, we are talking about the Turkish Prime Minister who is a very powerful figure and influential person in Turkey and the surrounding region, so why hasn't the Turkish media reported this "apology" of their own Prime Minister while the indian media is churning out article after article lolz.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

IndoCarib said:


> Pakistani Nationalist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the future.. talk abt the present man! just 1 non indian link
> 
> I am talking about a day or two. They will tender an apology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thts cool man... where is the link to ur arguement though? lost.... just admit it!
Click to expand...


----------



## Desert Fox

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Baluchistan is a Province of Pakistan.
> 
> Kind of like Deccan Hyderabad and eastern Punjab are provinces of hindustan.
> 
> 
> must i remind you that Kashmir however in its ENTIRETY is disputed territory, it's also a bilateral issue. I hope one day indians will be ready and mature enough to shed their empty jingoism and approach the issue pragmatically.




I already tried explain this to them in one of my previous posts but one of them only gave me an off topic sarcastic rant, it seems you can't get facts through their thick skulls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sarthak

SilentNinja said:


> Good, So now you guys finally admit that there was no such thing as india before 1947!



There was also nothing such as Pakistan before 1947. Plus , even if India didn't exist before 1947 , so what? Talk about the present , now it exists and is getting stronger every year and i doubt you can reverse that. I don't even know why indian members feel offended when someone says that there was no india before 1947. All the reason to be more proud of that during 150 years of british rule , we got united and formed our own country.


----------



## Desert Fox

sarthak said:


> There was also nothing such as Pakistan before 1947.



Me or any other Pakistani never claimed otherwise, however on the other hand a lot of indian members get offended when you tell them there was no india before 1947, proof is on this forum itself on numerous threads, its up to you to look that up.




sarthak said:


> Plus , even if India didn't exist before 1947 , so what? Talk about the present , now it exists and is getting stronger every year and i doubt you can reverse that. I don't even know why indian members feel offended when someone says that there was no india before 1947. All the reason to be more proud of that during 150 years of british rule , we got united and formed our own country.



Good, and i'm glad you are proud of your country, however Kashmir is ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

SilentNinja said:


> Good, and i'm glad you are proud of your country, however Kashmir is ours.



indian kashmiris disagree, they want independence.


----------



## Desert Fox

Abhishek_ said:


> indian kashmiris disagree, they want independence.



They want to be a part of Pakistan:





"Hum Pakistani hain, Pakistan Hamara he" @ 1:12 in the video.


----------



## Abhishek_

^they are welcome to pack their bags and move. we're keeping the land.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aakash_2410

Zulkarneyn said:


> If you don't know where Turkey is on the world map, then you ought to be either really ignorant or have no school attendance. Btw to those Indians who try to joke about Turkey because of the English word meaning the animal. A reminder, in Turkish Hindistan means land of Turkeys
> 
> *Well after all Turkish people have ruled india for centuries.*



Hahaha most of the people wouldn't even have heard the name 'Turkey' = fact.

Ignorant? Mate, believe me majority of the world doesnt even know that there is a country called Turkey somewhere in the world but you can't find a literate person who hasn't heard the name India. In fact even in alphabet phonetics I stands for India have you ever heard someone say T for Turkey? looooooooooooooooooooool  And who cares what does Hindustan means in Turkey?? lool


Turkish people ruled India? looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool! If you prove that to me, I swear I'll eat my hat. LITERALLY! hahaha Turkey itself was invaded by Monglos! And the only foreign rulers who have ruled over India have been Mongols (mughals). But then Mongols are known for their invasion and fighting and not just India they have ruled over, China, Vietnam, Korea, India, Persia, Arabia (including turkey) Apart from mongols maybe some Afghans controlled parts of India. But Turkish people? Like really? I'm sure even your Pakistani friends are laughing on you right now. 

Turkish people have never invaded any country EVER!  The only country they've invaded is weak and small country of Cyprus in 1974. Turkey is just some European wannabe. Nothing more.  Turkey is immature kid on the block trying to make a statement. Even hardcore muslim powers like Saudi and Iran choose not to talk on this issue so Turkey as a "SECULAR" state shouldnt comment on it. Because it simply isn't Muslim world's issue. It's Indian-Pakistani issue.


----------



## Alpha Omega

IndoCarib said:


> Lets see who has the last laugh. I would like to see the response of Pakistanis If Turkey does apologise and the international media reports it .



We're not insecure and respect Turkish interests in international arena. The point is that we have cordial relations with them and we know where they stand when it comes to our interest. A formal apology or a crate full off Turkish fruits to Delhi doesn't make any difference to us.


----------



## AKINCI

aakash_2410 said:


> Turkish people ruled India? looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool! If you prove that to me, I swear I'll eat my hat.



Delhi Sultanate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Learn your history instead of cleaning toilets in UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha Omega

Abhishek_ said:


> indian kashmiris disagree, they want independence.


An independent Kashmir is one of the options we've supported and proposed to both India and Kashmir. We will accept whatever the outcome of a free and honest poll as long as Kashmiris are given a fair chance to decide for themselves. Your government is not ready to let go.

---------- Post added at 12:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 AM ----------




Abhishek_ said:


> ^they are welcome to pack their bags and move. we're keeping the land.


And that is what we call illegal occupation.
Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndoCarib

embargo singh submarine said:


> why should the world care whether india is happy or unhappy...indians dont have anything to offer to the world....we have 350 million poor and our Govt is wasting our money in buying bugged f-35's from USA......now imagine one of planes being flown by indian pilots being shot down over Pakistan or China by JF-17 and both of these friends reverse engineering in their backyards....world would be a better place if india peacefully returns Kashmir to Pakistan...otherwise we all know what will happen,,,,,,,,Americans will leave Afghanistan and then all freedom fighters will flock to indian occupied kashmir......you know what will then happen....our bastard politicans will hide in rashtria bhawan while our jawans will die on streets of sri nagar and mumbai.



Are you sure are from Mumbai ??


----------



## Roybot

AKINCI said:


> Delhi Sultanate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Learn your history instead of cleaning toilets in UK.



I think he meant Turkey itself, not Turkic people.

The King of Slave Dynasty, Qutb-ud-din Aibak, was born in Afghanistan.


----------



## Chinese Century

india truly is a dictatorship.

they are aggressors and wants war with everyone.

india steals land from china, pakistan, sri lanka, bangladesh, etc.
now india is trying to steal the south china sea.

these indians are the neo-nazis.
war mongers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Pakistan ceded some Kashmir area's to China and Fully recognizes Aksai Chin as a part of China however India doesn't india Wants Aksai Chin and the whole kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Chinese Century said:


> india truly is a dictatorship.
> 
> they are aggressors and wants war with everyone.
> 
> india steals land from china, pakistan, sri lanka, bangladesh, etc.
> now india is trying to steal the south china sea.
> 
> these indians are the neo-nazis.
> war mongers.



Says the Chinese.

Lets see, dispute with Russia, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Vietnam, Philippines, Myanmar, India, Bhutan.

Annexed Tibet and Xinjiang. 

Good one


----------



## joekrish

SilentNinja said:


> Then why don't you come up with a proper counterargument proving otherwise? If these are just mere sentimental links then give me one example where the Turkish State has ever made a decision to harm Pakistan in any way or provide Pakistan's enemy any kind of support/leverage over Pakistan?
> 
> 
> The very links that you provided are substancial proof of the statements made by me.
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey has always supported Pakistan on Kashmir:
> 
> Turkey fully supports Pakistan stance on Kashmir: Tayyip Erdogan - PakTribune
> 
> And Pakistan has always supported Turkey on the issue of Cyprus:
> 
> Pakistan supports Turkish Plan of Action on Cyprus - PakTribune
> 
> *Kashmir is to Pakistan what Cyprus is to Turkey.*
> 
> All just statements and no action on top of that they would tender their regret to us.(empty claims)
> 
> 
> 
> So unless you can point out to me one, just one particular instance where Turkey has done something to offend Pakistan on india's behest then your argument that money is thicker than blood holds no water.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what I'm trying to tell you neither have thaydone any good to you nor have they done any bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As i have proved once again, blood is thicker than money.




Now.....money is thicker than blood.


----------



## Alpha Omega

IndoCarib said:


> Are you sure are from Mumbai ??


 
Kyon, Mumbai me pagalkhana nahi hai kya?


----------



## joekrish

Chinese Century said:


> india truly is a dictatorship.
> 
> they are aggressors and wants war with everyone.
> 
> india steals land from china, pakistan, sri lanka, bangladesh, etc.
> now india is trying to steal the south china sea.
> 
> these indians are the neo-nazis.
> war mongers.







Have you ever looked in to mirror.


----------



## joekrish

Hu Songshan said:


> Pakistan ceded some Kashmir area's to China and Fully recognizes Aksai Chin as a part of China however India doesn't india Wants Aksai Chin and the whole kashmir.





Did you ask your government permission before you typed that msg.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

joekrish said:


> Now.....money is thicker than blood.



will u kill ur brother for a million $$?


----------



## Sasquatch

joekrish said:


> Did you ask your government permission before you typed that msg.



Yes I'm an agent for China


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> will u kill ur brother for a million $$?



when greed and materialism takes precedence over morals or basic principles or family/cultural values --- you have a recipe for people who will sell their own mothers and sisters for those green $$$$$ you mentioned

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zulkarneyn

aakash_2410 said:


> Hahaha most of the people wouldn't even have heard the name 'Turkey' = fact.
> 
> Ignorant? Mate, believe me majority of the world doesnt even know that there is a country called Turkey somewhere in the world but you can't find a literate person who hasn't heard the name India. In fact even in alphabet phonetics I stands for India have you ever heard someone say T for Turkey? looooooooooooooooooooool  And who cares what does Hindustan means in Turkey?? lool
> 
> 
> Turkish people ruled India? looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool! If you prove that to me, I swear I'll eat my hat. LITERALLY! hahaha Turkey itself was invaded by Monglos! And the only foreign rulers who have ruled over India have been Mongols (mughals). But then Mongols are known for their invasion and fighting and not just India they have ruled over, China, Vietnam, Korea, India, Persia, Arabia (including turkey) Apart from mongols maybe some Afghans controlled parts of India. But Turkish people? Like really? I'm sure even your Pakistani friends are laughing on you right now.
> 
> Turkish people have never invaded any country EVER!  The only country they've invaded is weak and small country of Cyprus in 1974. Turkey is just some European wannabe. Nothing more.  Turkey is immature kid on the block trying to make a statement. Even hardcore muslim powers like Saudi and Iran choose not to talk on this issue so Turkey as a "SECULAR" state shouldnt comment on it. Because it simply isn't Muslim world's issue. It's Indian-Pakistani issue.



What a complete disaster you are. Every single sentence that you have written are historically wrong. Why should i even answer to a complete moron like you? Saudi Arabia and Iran is "hardcore muslim powers" while Turkey is a wannabe country? Have you ever in your pitiful white-wannabe life heard of the Ottoman empire which stretched from Africa into Wien? Or the Delhi sultanate which lasted 3 centuries that ruled India? Even more disastrous is that you think Turkey is a part of "arabia". You must either be a kid (8-10) year old, or mentally challenged.

EDIT: if you are a man of your words you should be eating you hat now. Send a picture so we can have a good laugh

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## mautkimaut

Rafi said:


> Exactly, in reality indians are very passive, non threatening, they get to play warrior on the web.



And in reality the Pakistanis are the uber cool machos who get arrested and deported in Canada and US


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

mautkimaut said:


> And in reality the Pakistanis are the uber cool machos who get arrested and deported in Canada and US



n indians r weak,submissive n non confrontal... n abt deportation ksa just deported 50000 indians ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## joekrish

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> will u kill ur brother for a million $$?




Personally no

But.....on a lighter note are nt we killing each other


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

so silly to change the subject to arrests/deportations....really man?

many many indians are arrested and deported everyday -- even in the U.S. and Canada. Who can forget about the 'fake schools' fake degrees. Even your New York-based consul's daughter wasn't spared.

so dont take cheap shots to prove a point



as for Turkiye -- well they did used to be the Ottoman Empire. It's an old and proud society. Geo-strategically speaking, i think they are in an enviable position. Turkiye is where east meets west; it's a good role model and a progressive country. I appreciate their rising assertiveness and in fact, I wish our leaders had even half the balls that theirs do. 

God knows, we all wish that.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## joekrish

Hu Songshan said:


> Yes I'm an agent for China



What agent are you?


----------



## lemurian

@ article 

I dont see what the big fuss is. It is not as if Turkey has taken sides on either sides of the issue. India is just concerned at making this an international issue rather than a bilateral issue. And those concerns have been sufficiently conveyed. Anyway there doesnt seem to me any malicious intent in the comments on Kashmir IMHO.


----------



## Quasar

aakash_2410 where you gone you little prick? start eating your hat?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sarthak

AKINCI said:


> Delhi Sultanate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Learn your history instead of cleaning toilets in UK.



Cleaning toilets in the UK pays way more than making filafels and shawarmas in the the middle east. Why are you talking about the past anyway? Many countries ruled india in the past not to forget that there was no concept of India at that time. Live in the present , probably 1-2 battalions of our army can wipe out your whole country. We saw what hapenned to your ottoman empire during world war one when you tried taking on someone who was actually powerful. Now just shut up about kashmir before i start ranting about the Armenian genocide and all the **** you people did. Hardly anything good has come out of your country except perhaps filafels.


----------



## Roybot

Ok guys, every one needs to calm down.

Haters gonna hate. And that goes for everyone.


----------



## Thorough Pro

crimemaster_gogo said:


> i think they should mind their own business and stop meddling with our internal affairs. the title could have been "India raises kurds issue, Turkey unhappy" !



It is the business of every free, sane, decent, civil, and compassionate person (individual or government) to stand up for the rights of the suppressed and down trodden, be they live in Kashmir, Palestine, Afghanistan, or India.


----------



## Roybot

Thorough Pro said:


> It is the business of every free, sane, decent, civil, and compassionate person (individual or government) to stand up for the rights of the suppressed and down trodden, be they live in *Kashmir, Palestine, Afghanistan, or India*.



And Balochistan and Kurdistan ?

They are killing Kurds in hundred, and yet they have the gall to lecture India about KAshmir. Hypocrites.

How is the Kurdistan independence movement any different from Kashmir?


----------



## Thorough Pro

sarthak said:


> Cleaning toilets in the UK pays way more than making filafels and shawarmas in the the middle east. Why are you talking about the past anyway? Many countries ruled india in the past not to forget that there was no concept of India at that time. Live in the present , probably 1-2 battalions of our army can wipe out your whole country. We saw what hapenned to your ottoman empire during world war one when you tried taking on someone who was actually powerful. Now just shut up about kashmir before i start ranting about the Armenian genocide and all the **** you people did. Hardly anything good has come out of your country except perhaps filafels.



Look who's talking here, scumbags of the earth, the only country / religion on the face of this earth which divides it's people on a cast system. 

You will never understand reason why the free world sympathisizes with the suppressed people of Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Thorough Pro

roy_gourav said:


> And Balochistan and Kurdistan ?
> 
> They are killing Kurds in hundred, and yet they have the gall to lecture India about KAshmir. Hypocrites.
> 
> How is the Kurdistan independence movement any different from Kashmir?



a little bit of googling might help, but don't bother education has never been successful with the "closed minds", the only language they understand is that of a well lubricated well placed "Danda",


----------



## Roybot

[/COLOR]


Thorough Pro said:


> a little bit of googling might help, but don't bother education has never been successful with the "closed minds", the only language they understand is that of a well lubricated well placed "Danda",



Nah please help me out here. What am I meant to google? Am open to learning new things!

And spare me your gay talk please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

JD_In said:


> *An oven-roasted turkey....I will eat it up on Chirstman day this year..*



Is this supposed to be Indian humour?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Thorough Pro said:


> You love these Baluchi's like your "Damads" just wiat for the day when they become your fathers



Yeah thought so, when you are shown the mirror, you resort to your kind of intellectual talk

India dgaf about what Turkey or any other country has to say.

Turkish minister apologized and that should be the end of this


----------



## Roybot

Thorough Pro said:


> yeah, whatever.



Case closed.

Thanks for educating me


----------



## Quasar

sarthak 
-Many countries ruled india! 
-there was no concept of India!  the concept was colony 
-probably 1-2 battalions of our army can wipe out your whole country! (which is a NATO country) with your Russian junk! probably you are an idot  
before Ottoman we had 14 other Turkic states and empires ruling countries and people like yours 
please start ranting about the Armenian genocide and dont forget about Kurds and Greeks and.... sorry the list is long 
-Hardly anything good has come out of your country! are you sure you are an indian since you are writing this or just a wanna be white 

my Indian friends should forgive me! these people deserve such replies since they started it! they deserve to taste their own medicine!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Roybot

There is no need for all this Turkey vs India crap.

Why is every one so emotional around here. 

---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------




Thorough Pro said:


> oh please don't thank me, I know you haven't learned anything, but don't lose heart, keep trying, keep loging in to PDF. some day you will succeed.....



Haha I pity you man. Itna weak debater aaj tak nahin dekha. Sirf idhar udhar ki batien karte raho, people will take you seriously


----------



## Chinese Century

its emotional because india is caught stealing another piece of land that belongs to another nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Chinese Century said:


> its emotional because india is caught stealing another piece of land that belongs to another nation.



Yeah wait till Turkey harps on about Xinjiang again


----------



## S10

Within the last 5 years, Turkey butted heads with:

1. Iran
2. Israel
3. China
4. Armenia
5. Iraq
6. Now India

Did someone piss in their morning coffee?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

roy_gourav said:


> Yeah wait till Turkey harps on about Xinjiang again



Well... until then...


----------



## Thorough Pro

roy_gourav said:


> There is no need for all this Turkey vs India crap.
> 
> Why is every one so emotional around here.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:28 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I pity you man. Itna weak debater aaj tak nahin dekha. Sirf idhar udhar ki batien karte raho, people will take you seriously



Had that been the case you would never have replied to any of my messages, honestly, I know I have been acting like an idiot here, but you kept replying to all my crap......regret my nonsense and appreciate you kept your cool/composure.


----------



## karan.1970

Chinese Century said:


> its emotional because india is caught stealing another piece of land that belongs to another nation.



ok.. then go an lodge a police complaint


----------



## Edevelop

What democracy? Is this a joke or what. 700,000 Indian troops in Kashmir. On average 4 soldiers on each Kashmiri. If you Indians think Kashmir is an integeral part of India then lets say if it is then why can't every Kashmiri have the right to live the way they want and have equality rights as other citizens?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

> Addressing delegates, Turkey&#8217;s President Abdullah Gul pointed to regional collaboration as the key instrument to ensure a bright future for Afghanistan.
> 
> Representatives of 27 countries have held a major brainstorming exercise in Turkey ahead of the expected withdrawal of foreign forces from Afghanistan, to evolve a consensus based mechanism that will ensure stability and prosperity in the war-torn country.
> 
> The high profile delegates at the conclave that was co-hosted by Turkey and Afghanistan examined three core issues.
> These were preventing Afghanistan&#8217;s emergence in the future as a battleground for regional rivals, national security of Afghanistan which is under threat of destabilisation from the Taliban, and ensuring that sufficient number of jobs were created in the country so that young people of Afghanistan were kept away from taking up arms or indulging in terrorism and drug-trafficking.




Its on the same line that we have and thanks to Turkey no single country will have influence in Afghanistan anymore.


Thank you Turkey

The Hindu : News / National : Turkey meet looks beyond U.S. withdrawal from Afghanistan


----------



## Roybot

cb4 said:


> What democracy? Is this a joke or what. 700,000 Indian troops in Kashmir. On average 4 soldiers on each Kashmiri. If you Indians think Kashmir is an integeral part of India then lets say if it is then *why can't every Kashmiri have the right to live the way they want and have equality rights as other citizens?*



They have equal rights. What are you even on about?

Do you know Indians from other states aren't even allowed to buy land/property in Kashmir? Does Pakistan side of Kashmir have any such provisions?

Kashmiris have reserved seats in every government educational institution and governments jobs in India? They have more than "equal rights".

And the 700,000 thousand troops that everyone here keeps going on about in this forum, those troops are there to ensure that Pakistan doesn't try to pull another 1948 style adventure. You don't need so many troops for COIN operations otherwise.

Once the security situation improves in Kashmir, Indian government will make Kashmir Valley an autonomous region. But India is not going to let go Kashmir.

If 150 Million Muslims can live in India, there is no reason why 1 Million Kashmiri Muslims can't.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahi25

cb4 said:


> What democracy? Is this a joke or what. 700,000 Indian troops in Kashmir. On average 4 soldiers on each Kashmiri. If you Indians think Kashmir is an integeral part of India then lets say if it is then why can't every Kashmiri have the right to live the way they want and have equality rights as other citizens?


 i f u can guarantee us that no more militants and terrorism will exist there..then surely we would remover army from there....and let me tell u one thing..i have been to kashmir ..and i dont think they are against india...i do apologies to all the kashmiris who have been sufering from all these


----------



## -INDIAN-

somebozo said:


> The Saudis are doing the right treatment to Indians as well! *3 Million of them will be out by the end of next year!*


not before deposting billions in India lols....
India - Migration and Remittances Factbook 2008Saudi remittances a major source of income for India - Economic Times


----------



## sarthak

Quasar said:


> sarthak
> -Many countries ruled india!
> -there was no concept of India!  the concept was colony
> -probably 1-2 battalions of our army can wipe out your whole country! (which is a NATO country) with your Russian junk! probably you are an idot
> before Ottoman we had 14 other Turkic states and empires ruling countries and people like yours
> please start ranting about the Armenian genocide and dont forget about Kurds and Greeks and.... sorry the list is long
> -Hardly anything good has come out of your country! are you sure you are an indian since you are writing this or just a wanna be white
> 
> my Indian friends should forgive me! these people deserve such replies since they started it! they deserve to taste their own medicine!



Even Russian junk is enough to take care of your crap army man. You people didn't have the balls to take care of Israel when they attacked your god damn flotilla , let alone you have the courage to take on India. I won't waste my time talking about the several indigenous weapons we have developed that can make your army piss in its pants. Again you proved your inferiority by stating that turkey is a NATO country , which shows you people are incapable of securing yourselves on your own. Anyway all this being said , your small country is no threat to us , so talking about a war with you people is just stupid. Just come out of your pride , ottoman empire is GONE , and turkey is just a small insignificant nation. If its magically vanished , the world wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Roybot

Sarthak, cut it out man. 

And Turkey is not an insignificant country. Its a regional power.


----------



## sarthak

roy_gourav said:


> Sarthak, cut it out man.
> 
> And Turkey is not an insignificant country. Its a regional power.



Yeah ok , regional power if one assumes israel doesn't exist


----------



## Edevelop

mahi25 said:


> i f u can guarantee us that no more militants and terrorism will exist there..then surely we would remover army from there....and let me tell u one thing..i have been to kashmir ..and i dont think they are against india...i do apologies to all the kashmiris who have been sufering from all these


I am a Kashmiri. Now you can appologise to me. There are no terrorists there so stop lying to your self.


----------



## Quasar

NATO standart traning vs indian  but not sure may be you have learned a few tricks from your british masters like rolling on the ground, acting like dead or bringing back things
-so talking about a war with you people is just stupid  so you are stupid!!! 

for the rest of your post yee yee yee

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahi25

cb4 said:


> I am a Kashmiri. Now you can appologise to me. There are no terrorists there so stop lying to your self.


where u live in kashmir btw?


----------



## sarthak

Quasar said:


> NATO standart traning vs indian  but not sure may be you have learned a few tricks from your british masters like rolling on the ground, acting like dead or bringing back things
> -so talking about a war with you people is just stupid  so you are stupid!!!
> 
> for the rest of your post yee yee yee



Nukes Vs Nato Trained Turkish Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

roy_gourav said:


> They have equal rights. What are you even on about?
> 
> Do you know Indians from other states aren't even allowed to buy land/property in Kashmir? Does Pakistan side of Kashmir have any such provisions?
> 
> Kashmiris have reserved seats in every government educational institution and governments jobs in India? They have more than "equal rights".
> 
> And the 700,000 thousand troops that everyone here keeps going on about in this forum, those troops are there to ensure that Pakistan doesn't try to pull another 1948 style adventure. You don't need so many troops for COIN operations otherwise.
> 
> Once the security situation improves in Kashmir, Indian government will make Kashmir Valley an autonomous region. But India is not going to let go Kashmir.
> 
> If 150 Million Muslims can live in India, there is no reason why 1 Million Kashmiri Muslims can't.



Why are you avoiding this issue? Indians from other states should not be buying lands and homes in Kashmir because its a disputed territory. If you are curious on Pakistan's side well there you have it... we follow the rules. Let me ask you one thing. Go look at yourself on the mirror and tell me how much do you resemble yourself as a kashmiri. Do you people even look alike? Culturally?


----------



## Quasar

yee yee yee wet dreams


----------



## mahi25

cb4 said:


> Why are you avoiding this issue? Indians from other states should not be buying lands and homes in Kashmir because its a disputed territory. If you are curious on Pakistan's side well there you have it... we follow the rules. Let me ask you one thing. Go look at yourself on the mirror and tell me how much do you resemble yourself as a kashmiri. Do you people even look alike? Culturally?


History of Kashmir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
just read the early history of kashmir part and then tell who has too look at teh mirror


----------



## -INDIAN-

Quasar said:


> yee yee yee wet dreams


lols try some other smiley...its so boring...your posts are making my day alright but better choice of smileys will make the day even more funny....


----------



## Edevelop

mahi25 said:


> where u live in kashmir btw?



Where ever I live doesn't matter. However, what i can tell you is that my ancestors were the first members to start the movement of Kashmir, also known as the first party: Jammu Kashmir liberation Front (JKLF). Does that bother you know? Am i terrorist now? Where are human rights?


----------



## GORKHALI

I think Turkey asked Appology but let them assured that RAW IS NOT THE ONE SUPPLYIN ARMS TO KURDS ,end of story...MOD SHOULD LOCK THIS THREAD .


----------



## Edevelop

mahi25 said:


> History of Kashmir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> just read the early history of kashmir part and then tell who has too look at teh mirror



 Wikipedia? is that your source? LOL!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

cb4 said:


> Why are you avoiding this issue? Indians from other states should not be buying lands and homes in Kashmir because its a disputed territory. If you are curious on Pakistan's side well there you have it... we follow the rules. Let me ask you one thing. Go look at yourself on the mirror and tell me how much do you resemble yourself as a kashmiri. Do you people even look alike? Culturally?



And Pakistanis are allowed to swamp "Azad Kashmir" and make Gilgit Baltistan a separate entity? You don't follow any rule. 

This is what the "constitution" of "Azad Kashmir" specifically says



> "No person or political party in Azad Jammu and Kashmir shall be permitted to propagate against or take part in activities prejudicial or detrimental to the ideology of the state's accession to Pakistan".



And about looking in the mirror yes I could probably pass for Kashmiri. But thats not the point.

But what about these Pakistanis?







They don't look anything Kashmiri to me

Seriously this is the best you could come up with? India is a diverse country with different culutres and different skin tones. No big deal. Kashmiris will be just another group.

You guys are not fooling anyone


----------



## Quasar

..................


----------



## GORKHALI

cb4 said:


> Where ever I live doesn't matter. However, what i can tell you is that my ancestors were the first members to start the movement of Kashmir, also known as the first party: Jammu Kashmir liberation Front (JKLF). Does that bother you know? Am i terrorist now? Where are human rights?


You are not terrorist till you gave your home and supports them logistically,now tell me did you gave shelters to them in P A K??


----------



## mahi25

cb4 said:


> Where ever I live doesn't matter. However, what i can tell you is that my ancestors were the first members to start the movement of Kashmir, also known as the first party: Jammu Kashmir liberation Front (JKLF). Does that bother you know? Am i terrorist now? Where are human rights?


have i told that kashmiris are terrorists...
i sometimes get frustrated that why the hell our governement care so much of kashmir when they never had any faith with us...
billions of dollars are spent on the state..for what????just to be disliked by them??????let them be independent and then see wht development can they do with themselves??use those money for some poor in other part of india..


----------



## -INDIAN-

cb4 said:


> Why are you avoiding this issue? Indians from other states should not be buying lands and homes in Kashmir because its a disputed territory. If you are curious on Pakistan's side well there you have it... we follow the rules. Let me ask you one thing. Go look at yourself on the mirror and tell me how much do you resemble yourself as a kashmiri. Do you people even look alike? Culturally?


whatever you blah blah...Kashmir is integral part of India and it will remain for the times in memorial to come ..it has a elected government jus like anyother state and we are not letting the economy part down as well have given nod for google to setup trainee and recruitment program just for the youths of J&K and there is going to ICF coming at J&K which will purely employ J&K residents...bet people know which is the right place to be with and they can compare their lives with the otherside of the border anytime...better look in your backyard mate dont sit in canada and preach us come to your homeland for a reality check on what all your country has lost due to that *K-word alone*...


----------



## mahi25

cb4 said:


> Wikipedia? is that your source? LOL!!!!


even if Allah and ram comes and tell u the truth u all guys will not accept it..


----------



## -INDIAN-

cb4 said:


> Wikipedia? is that your source? LOL!!!!


 laugh at your self mate may be the only genius on earth who doesnt consider Wikipedia as a source.....


----------



## Edevelop

roy_gourav said:


> And Pakistanis are allowed to swamp "Azad Kashmir" and make Gilgit Baltistan a separate entity? You don't follow any rule.
> 
> This is what the "constitution" of "Azad Kashmir" specifically says
> 
> 
> 
> And about looking in the mirror yes I could probably pass for Kashmiri. But thats not the point.
> 
> But what about these Pakistanis?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't look anything Kashmiri to me
> 
> Seriously this is the best you could come up with? India is a diverse country with different culutres and different skin tones. No big deal. Kashmiris will be just another group.
> 
> You guys are not fooling anyone



I don't consider 'Azad Kashmir' truly Kashmir. Do you even know why this name was give in the first place? It is referred to a place or land surrounded by a valley."Azad Kashmir" is not truly kashmir as its not in a valley. Thus there are some people that call it Gilgit-Baltistan. Do your homework first before posting anything.

---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------




-INDIAN- said:


> laugh at your self mate may be the only genius on earth who doesnt consider Wikipedia as a source.....



What are the chances of not being authored by an Indian?


----------



## Quasar

-INDIAN- said:


> lols try some other smiley...its so boring...your posts are making my day alright but better choice of smileys will make the day even more funny....



another yee yee yee

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## harshad

cb4 said:


> Where ever I live doesn't matter. However, what i can tell you is that my ancestors were the first members to start the movement of Kashmir, also known as the first party: Jammu Kashmir liberation Front (JKLF). Does that bother you know? Am i terrorist now? Where are human rights?



so you must be knowing that JKLF dont want kashmir to be integrated with pakistan or india,they want independence
for enlightening your history,kashmir was independent of 15th august 1947 till pakistan attacked,the people were not bothered about having a non muslim ruler but pakistan was bothered.


----------



## drunken-monke

Did anyone bothered to write that Turkey Appologised to India over raising Kashmir Issue..

End of the topic there and there itself. All rest is ranting and wasting the bandwidth...


----------



## Edevelop

mahi25 said:


> have i told that kashmiris are terrorists...
> i sometimes get frustrated that why the hell our governement care so much of kashmir when they never had any faith with us...
> billions of dollars are spent on the state..for what????just to be disliked by them??????let them be independent and then see wht development can they do with themselves??use those money for some poor in other part of india..



Good. Thats what i also want. I hope they make you the prime minister of India


----------



## Roybot

cb4 said:


> I don't consider 'Azad Kashmir' truly Kashmir. Do you even know why this name was give in the first place? It is referred to a place or land surrounded by a valley."Azad Kashmir" is not truly kashmir as its not in a valley. Thus there are some people that call it Gilgit-Baltistan. Do your homework first before posting anything.



Um Azad Kashmir and Gilgit Baltistan were all part of Kingdom of Jammu and Kashmir. Any Kashmiri Nationalist worth his salt, will never say that Gilgit Baltistan and Azad Kashmir are not part of Kashmir.

You are the one who needs to do your do your homework. Looks like you are yet another Pakistani pretending to be a Kashmiri, just to make your case stronger. Won't be the first time though.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -INDIAN-

cb4 said:


> I don't consider 'Azad Kashmir' truly Kashmir. Do you even know why this name was give in the first place? It is referred to a place or land surrounded by a valley."Azad Kashmir" is not truly kashmir as its not in a valley. Thus there are some people that call it Gilgit-Baltistan. Do your homework first before posting anything.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:32 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> What are the chances of not being authored by an Indian?


do you really know how that works???is it not verifyng the authenticity???comeon jus dont come up with another joke..


----------



## mahi25

cb4 said:


> Good. Thats what i also want. I hope they make you the prime minister of India


buddy u want kashmir to be part of pakistan and thats not going to happen...


----------



## -INDIAN-

drunken-monke said:


> Did anyone bothered to write that Turkey Appologised to India over raising Kashmir Issue..
> 
> End of the topic there and there itself. All rest is ranting and wasting the bandwidth...


who cares???if its on India there are so many ranters who go mad about it..let them enjoy atleast here mate...


----------



## mahi25

-INDIAN- said:


> do you really kow how that works???is it not verifyng the authenticity???comeon jus dont come up with another joke..


 i think he is hearing of wikipedia for the 1st time in his life


----------



## -INDIAN-

mahi25 said:


> buddy u want kashmir to be part of pakistan and thats* not going to happen*...


how dare you say that????let them think dude...i pray for them to keep on dreamin this...think of the other side buddy we have one less trade competitor when they keep on talkin about this and prioritize it...lets enjoy our growth story cooly


----------



## Edevelop

harshad said:


> so you must be knowing that JKLF dont want kashmir to be integrated with pakistan or india,they want independence
> for enlightening your history,kashmir was independent of 15th august 1947 till pakistan attacked,the people were not bothered about having a non muslim ruler but pakistan was bothered.



Well my ancestors wanted it to be part of Pakistan. But they failed. They hijacked an Indian airplane but were later convicted for treason.


----------



## -INDIAN-

mahi25 said:


> i think he is hearing of wikipedia for the 1st time in his life


ya i did understand that he is a great genius when he laughed at wikipedia as a source....


----------



## Edevelop

-INDIAN- said:


> how dare you say that????let them think dude...i pray for them to keep on dreamin this...think of the other side buddy we have one less trade competitor when they keep on talkin about this and prioritize it...lets enjoy our growth story cooly



I am a kashmiri and i deicide where my land needs to go. who the F**K ru??? HUHH


----------



## karan.1970

cb4 said:


> I am a kashmiri and i deicide where my land needs to go. How the F***K RU??? HUHH



Do you have a land deed in your name ?? Without that, you can take a hike in the valley of Kashmir, but have no claim on the land ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahi25

-INDIAN- said:


> how dare you say that????let them think dude...i pray for them to keep on dreamin this...think of the other side buddy we have one less trade competitor when they keep on talkin about this and prioritize it...lets enjoy our growth story cooly


well said...

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:16 PM ----------




cb4 said:


> I am a kashmiri and i deicide where my land needs to go. who the F**K ru??? HUHH


we arent stopping u to go to pakistan..go there..but who told u that the land is urs
???jahaan jana hai jao lekin kashmir ka ek inch bhi nahi milega pakistan ko aur


----------



## Edevelop

karan.1970 said:


> Do you have a land deed in your name ?? Without that, you can take a hike in the valley of Kashmir, but have no claim on the land ..



Yes sir i do. In fact my last name is Kashmiri. Therefore i have a land deed in my name.


----------



## mahi25

cb4 said:


> Yes sir i do. In fact my last name is Kashmiri. Therefore i have a land deed in my name.


blah blah blah...
dont u have any thing valid to debate upon????


----------



## Roybot

Looks like we have Illyas "Kashmiri" on this forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Paan Singh

cb4 said:


> Seems like Indians are enjoying this. You guys are wasting ur time and maybe u can go back to your forums to talk about your growth
> 
> Go F*ck ur Mom and then when u feel better come back online.



keep crying..either accept the reality or go somewhere else.
and your hobbies are really amazing


----------



## harshad

cb4 said:


> Yes sir i do. In fact my last name is Kashmiri. Therefore i have a land deed in my name.



and we should believe you because your are a big hearted pakistani who only speaks truth


----------



## Roybot

cb4 said:


> Looks like you F**ked around with someone Or maybe you have been drunk lately.



I see that you have no logical rebuttal. 

But if you are going to throw insults, at least make some sense brah


----------



## -INDIAN-

harshad said:


> and we should believe you because your are a big hearted pakistani who only speaks truth


Chillax mate he doesnt even know how the Pakistan looks like @ present...he is sitting in Canada and posting.....

---------- Post added at 12:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 PM ----------

Pakistanis are so obssesseddddd and have great deal of possesivenessss with the *K anf F* words it seems...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

See you guys at war. If u have the balls.


----------



## Paan Singh

cb4 said:


> See you guys at war. If u have the balls.



4 times you tried!!!what you need??even your house is on fire !!
and you are searching for balls
plz try to fix your balls which are missing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -INDIAN-

cb4 said:


> See you guys at *war*. If u have the balls.


Man you really are amazing...please come to India please....the comedians are missing in the movies nowadays please come you have a really bright future here....guys take a look at this genius he wants pakistan to go in *war with India* and Pakistan jus has granted India *most favoured nation tag*...god lmao save this amazing creature on earth..pls make your visit to PDF often 
And what balls are you referin too??Inviting your PM to watch Pakistan cricketer's balls being torn off by Indians are what?


----------



## Edevelop

-INDIAN- said:


> Man you really are amazing...please come to India please....the comedians are missing in the movies nowadays please come you have a really bright future here....guys take a *look at this genius* he wants pakistan to go in *war with India* and Pakistan jus has granted India *most favoured nation tag*...god lmao save this amazing creature on earth..pls make your visit to PDF often
> And what balls are you referin too??Inviting your PM to watch Pakistan cricketer's balls being torn off by Indians are what?



Yes i am a genius here. I am going to the University of Waterloo on a fellowship. May i ask how smart are you? I hope you aren't feeling jealous. If you want to come i can sponsor you. I think fellow students and professors of mine will enjoy you as a brat. Oh yeah by the way, i don't like to come to India because i will have jobs available in a much better environment.


----------



## Alphatech

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> looking forward to seeing the reaction of your fellow keyboard warrior *dot-heads* when they see that line.



For a senior member, you certainly don't have any qualms in using racially and religiously demeaning names. But don't worry, we aren't going to respond by calling you names that bear a striking resemblance to the word for raw pig's meat. You see, some of us were brought up in respectable families.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## drunken-monke

Once one of the Pakistans very legitimate leader said, "We would fight India for Kashmir over 1000 years". 64 years gone, 936 years left...

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -INDIAN-

cb4 said:


> Yes i am a genius here. I am going to the *University of Waterloo *on a fellowship. May i ask how smart are you? I hope you aren't feeling jealous. If you want to come i can sponsor you. I think fellow students and professors of mine will enjoy you as a brat. Oh yeah by the way, i don't like to come to India because i will have jobs available in a much better environment.


What the hell is that???i dont know and no need to know it genius...I am smart enough to be in Infosys which you can not even dream of....stop ranting genius...but mate your witty thoughts about Wikipedia and war with India is really making me jealousy...but remember onething there's nothing on your part upon which we can feel jealousy what we can do is some pitty feel and some donations...


----------



## Secur

aakash_2410 said:


> *Hahaha most of the people wouldn't even have heard the name 'Turkey' = fact.
> 
> Ignorant? Mate, believe me majority of the world doesnt even know that there is a country called Turkey somewhere in the world* but you can't find a literate person who hasn't heard the name India. In fact even in alphabet phonetics I stands for India have you ever heard someone say T for Turkey? looooooooooooooooooooool  And who cares what does Hindustan means in Turkey?? lool
> 
> 
> Turkish people ruled India? looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool! If you prove that to me, I swear I'll eat my hat. LITERALLY! hahaha Turkey itself was invaded by Monglos! And the only foreign rulers who have ruled over India have been Mongols (mughals). But then Mongols are known for their invasion and fighting and not just India they have ruled over, China, Vietnam, Korea, India, Persia, Arabia (including turkey) Apart from mongols maybe some Afghans controlled parts of India. But Turkish people? Like really? I'm sure even your Pakistani friends are laughing on you right now.


 _ &#8220;Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the the universe - Albert Einstein_ 

You must have been living under a rock or maybe surfing BR for a long time   
Mamluk Sultanate
 [ 0.5 mg dose of Wikizolam ( Intended for treatment of stupidity , superiority complex and insecurity )  ] First learn your own history rather than lecturing us about who has heard of who's name !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarK-LorD

Rezavan said:


> Just curious, which 9 year old girl battered Indians? lol


He was talking about the wet dream he saw last night about himself beating some Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Edevelop

-INDIAN- said:


> *What the hell is that???*i dont know and no need to know it genius...I am smart enough to be in Infosys which you can not even dream of....stop ranting genius...but mate *your witty thoughts about Wikipedia* and war with India is really making me jealousy...but remember onething there's nothing on your part upon which we can feel jealousy what we can do is some pitty feel and some donations...



I can see how smart u are now LOL. Haven't you heard of Blackberry the phone? We made that and we still make it----plus we are leading the world in innovation and technology. If i were you i woudn't make such comment.

---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------

Indians are always unhappy personality. If Turkey wants to say something about Kashmir well then there is nothing wrong in that. its a disputed territory for gods sake and anyone has the right to say anything about it.

I never said anything against wikipedia you idiot. I just said in laughter that is that your source? its funny cuz as i mentioned earlier in one one of my posts that what could be the chances of it not being authored by an Indian? Its funny how Indians like you misquote purposely to irritate.


----------



## OrionHunter

crimemaster_gogo said:


> i think they should mind their own business and stop meddling with our internal affairs. the title could have been "India raises kurds issue, Turkey unhappy" !


*India doesn't have the balls to say this! *Period!


----------



## somebozo

The indians are known to be cry babies of international diplomatic and political circles. Whenever the world "India" is chattered, all of them line up crying in full swing. This is not a habit but some sort of national culture and quassi-colonial remains. You can witness it wherever there are four of more Indians gathered, they will immediately from a crying and pleading squad.

The Turks on other hand are far more sober and organised. They don't want to waste their time entertaining some cry babies so the best bet for them is to shake their heads and move ahead with whatever they wish to do.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan.1970

somebozo said:


> The indians are known to be cry babies of international diplomatic and political circles. Whenever the world "India" is chattered, all of them line up crying in full swing. This is not a habit but some sort of national culture and quassi-colonial remains. You can witness it wherever there are four of more Indians gathered, they will immediately from a crying and pleading squad.
> 
> The Turks on other hand are far more sober and organised. They don't want to waste their time entertaining some cry babies so the best bet for them is to shake their heads and move ahead with whatever they wish to do.



And Pakistanis are considered as ??????  I guess you know... Lets not over generalize.. Shall we.. It can cut both ways ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Vinod2070

karan.1970 said:


> And Pakistanis are considered as ??????  I guess you know... Lets not over generalize.. Shall we.. It can cut both ways ...


 
Some serious issues with the identity make people behave a certain way.

Not really his mistake.


----------



## -INDIAN-

cb4 said:


> I can see how smart u are now LOL. Haven't you heard of Blackberry the phone? *We made that *and we still make it----plus we are leading the world in innovation and technology. If i were you i woudn't make such comment.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:44 PM ----------
> 
> Indians are always unhappy personality. If Turkey wants to say something about Kashmir well then there is nothing wrong in that. its a disputed territory for gods sake and anyone has the right to say anything about it.
> 
> I never said anything against wikipedia you idiot. I just said in laughter that is that your source? its funny cuz as i mentioned earlier in one one of my posts that what could be the chances of it not being authored by an Indian? Its funny how Indians like you misquote purposely to irritate.


again proving your might lols...studying in a university whose alumni later founded xyz doesnt mean you are part of it like you have mentioned "we made it" even the university in its wiki doesnt take credit of it but a foreign student takes pride of that??? by the way with whatever knowledge i have i am here in my motherland working for it and paying taxes for the betterment of my own country..i dont like to brag or whine in serving another nation with nationalistic & patriotic views only in words.. at the end i rest my case and you win....


----------



## Edevelop

-INDIAN- said:


> again proving your might lols...studying in a university whose alumni later founded xyz doesnt mean you are part of it like you have mentioned "we made it" even the university in its wiki doesnt take credit of it but a foreign student takes pride of that??? by the way with whatever knowledge i have i am here in my motherland working for it and paying taxes for the betterment of my own country..i dont like to brag or whine in serving another nation with nationalistic & patriotic views only in words.. at the end i rest my case and you win....



Who said i'm a foreign student? I have lived and grown in Canada for more than half of my current age. I am a citizen of that country as well as a citizen of Pakistan. I feel proud to belong to two countries. In fact i have white people in my family. Im not foreign mate. Just as you view India as your country, I view Pakistan, Canada, and Kashmir as my mine. Unlike you, i have met and experienced every single race and travelled to almost 20 countries. I feel proud the way i gain my knowledge this way and the way i follow my way of life. btw, you are being personal, such act you touch upon really sums up the fact that you really belong to a very backward country with limited education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop

Oh yeah by the way, i say 'we made it' when referring to 'Blackberry'. I am an Engineering student and RIM's office is just behind us. Just to let you know, I work for them as part of my internship.
I HOPE U GOT GOT THE ANSWER NOW. This is a forum and i will not go more into my personal life.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Subramanian

somebozo said:


> The indians are known to be cry babies of international diplomatic and political circles. Whenever the world "India" is chattered, all of them line up crying in full swing. This is not a habit but some sort of national culture and quassi-colonial remains. You can witness it wherever there are four of more Indians gathered, they will immediately from a crying and pleading squad.
> 
> The Turks on other hand are far more sober and organised. They don't want to waste their time entertaining some cry babies so the best bet for them is to shake their heads and move ahead with whatever they wish to do.


 
now i am indian and i heard this and i feel what is the size and stature of Turkey to think their opinion matters at all in the international world?


----------



## Subramanian

cb4 said:


> See you guys at war. If u have the balls.


 
what r u talking abt man?U guys want war,then start it,what r u waiting for?I am keen to know when is ghazwa-e-hind starting?


----------



## Secur

Subramanian said:


> now i am indian and i heard this and i feel what is the size and stature of Turkey to think their opinion matters at all in the international world?


 More than you can imagine kiddie  ... Just because you live under the rock doesn't mean that its importance is lowered

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Subramanian said:


> now i am indian and i heard this and i feel what is the size and stature of Turkey to think their opinion matters at all in the international world?



A lot more than India, rest assured however as usual..the mentality evolves around "India superpower, India superpower, India superpower". Turks ruled over India, so lets not forget some historical facts 



Subramanian said:


> what r u talking abt man?U guys want war,then start it,what r u waiting for?I am keen to know when is ghazwa-e-hind starting?


It will come when the will of Allah has ordained it..Inshallah..The army of Momineen does not fight for a piece of land or ego, it will fight in the name of Allah by the will of Allah!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

somebozo said:


> A lot more than India, rest assured however as usual..the mentality evolves around "India superpower, India superpower, India superpower". Turks ruled over India, so lets not forget some historical facts
> 
> 
> It will come when the will of Allah has ordained it..Inshallah..The army of Momineen does not fight for a piece of land or ego, it will fight in the name of Allah by the will of Allah!


 
Political power has changed hands all over history.

Those who kept their faith have emerged the winners, those that were weak of faith are the permanent slaves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafi

Vinod2070 said:


> Political power has changed hands all over history.
> 
> Those who kept their faith have emerged the winners, those that were weak of faith are the permanent slaves.



Keep crying indian.


----------



## LaBong

As always Pakistanis are proving themselves to be more Turk than Turk themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KS

What a weak response from our genius SMK...He should have raised the rights of the Kurds who are being massacred by the Turks.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the only ones being massacred are those who take up arms against the state; it isnt an armed campaign to cleanse Turkiye of kurds!


----------



## KS

Doesnt matter...tey took up arms because Turkey did not given them their 'fundamental, inalienable' right to self-determination.

Not to forget the Armenian genocide..one of the worst genocides in the 20th century rivalling the Holocaust.

Turkey should be the last country on earth to be speaking of any human rights..no..they should not even open their mouth.

Looks like in recent years the drama baazi of RTE has gone on a overdrive mode. Somebody needs to being him down to earth.

Actually this guy captured it pretty much lucidly,



S10 said:


> Within the last 5 years, Turkey butted heads with:
> 
> 1. Iran
> 2. Israel
> 3. China
> 4. Armenia
> 5. Iraq
> 6. Now India
> 
> Did someone piss in their morning coffee?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

it does matter, because ''Kurdistan'' issue is only an issue made by groups like the PKK; the borders are internationally recognized. . .

if PKK militants are threatening not just the Turkish state, but also Kurds themselves ---don't you think it's within the right of the Turkish state to intervene and take action to protect its citizens?

you are being emotional only


----------



## KS

Doesnt matter as international borders are not immutable. Also Kashmir (land) issue IS an emotional issue for us.

BTW these are just sound bytes to be used against them to make them shut their mouth and remind of their own dirty history.

I agree with S10s assertion that someone messed up their morning coffee.


----------



## Rafi

J&K is disputed because your Mr Nehru took it to the Security Council - no such resolutions exist regarding Kurds.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

as for Iran --- well Turkiye and Iranian intelligence and military have been cooperating in joint anti-terrorism ops to weaken the strength and offensive capabilities of PKK and PJAK/peshmerga, respectively.

their relations aren't hand in hand, but they are cordial and respectful of eachother and don't interfere in eachothers' internal affairs. Turkiye and Iraq relations aren't exactly. bad. Turkiye and China's only spat took place regarding the Xinjiang riots; there are ultra-nationalist movements in Turkiye (the Ulkucus) who belief in pan-Turkic nationalism and who have claims over ethnic Uighur lands; however that is a small issue when taken into account the fact that both countries engage in a sizeable amount of trade and lately havent had any diplomatic spats. 

with israil -- well it was only inevitable to happen; there are some signs that elements in israil provide or are willing to provide covert support for groups like the PKK (Turkey FM condemns Israeli 'plan' to support PKK - Haaretz Daily Newspaper | Israel News)

furthermore, the Mavi marmara incident was the single-biggest irritant which destroyed the relations (military and civilian) between the two countries......and quite frankly, it was a bigger loss for israil since they lost a major Muslim-majority ally which is respected among Muslim nations.


----------



## KS

Rafi said:


> J&K is disputed because your Mr Nehru took it to the Security Council - no such resolutions exist regarding Kurds.



The aspirations of the people cannot be denied because an artificial,impotent institution (UN) did not give its rubber seal to them.

Regards Mr. Nehru that plebiscite is dependent on Pakistan ding certain pre-conditions which your country has failed to do. Moreover another scchool of thought is that the plebiscite was null and void when Dr.Sheikh Abdullah validated the Instrument of Accession in the J&K Assembly.


----------



## Rafi

KS said:


> The aspirations of the people cannot be denied because an artificial,impotent institution (UN) did not give its rubber seal.



But a Sec Council resolution makes it an official international dispute.


----------



## TOPGUN

Good news that Turkey has gotten invloved


----------



## Vinod2070

Fundamental rule of arithmetic:

0+0+0+.... = 0

Does it even matter how many of these zero value countries make useless noises.

Anyway they will be put in their place damn quick. Turks have one of the bloodiest history, their trying to lecture about human rights is incredibly pathetic.

Besides the Armenian genocide, they have killed millions of ancestors of the present Pakistanis and Afghans (mainly Pushtuns).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

why are you guys being emotional?


----------



## Roybot

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> *the only ones being massacred are those who take up arms against the state;* it isnt an armed campaign to cleanse Turkiye of kurds!



Whats different in Kashmir?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

roy_gourav said:


> Whats different in Kashmir?



simple:

it's disputed territory and should be recognized as thusly --until a free and fair referendum is administered as asked by the people themselves and as suggested even by much celebrated leaders such as your Nehru.

Kashmiris (as of late) are not taking up arms against any state; at least not in large numbers. Now they seem to be employing the social media more aggresively, not deadly weapons.


----------



## KS

Vinod2070 said:


> Besides the Armenian genocide, they have killed millions of ancestors of the present Pakistanis and Afghans (mainly Pushtuns).



Somebody should ban Erdogan for trolling so much in diplomacy.



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> simple:
> 
> it's disputed territory and should be recognized as thusly --until a free and fair referendum is administered as asked by the people themselves and as suggested even by much celebrated leaders such as your Nehru.
> .


 
Who decides which is a disputed territory and which is not ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> simple:
> 
> it's disputed territory and should be recognized as thusly --until a free and fair referendum is administered as asked by the people themselves and as suggested even by much celebrated leaders such as your Nehru.
> 
> Kashmiris (as of late) are not taking up arms against any state; at least not in large numbers. Now they seem to be employing the social media more aggresively, not deadly weapons.



Do you ever see India giving up Kashmir? Honestly?

The most that will ever happen, is Kashmir Valley, just the valley, getting some level of autonomous powers.

Doesn't matter if its a disputed territory or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

KS said:


> Somebody should ban Erdogan for trolling so much in diplomacy.



is this a joke???? who is a bigger troll, Erdogan or someone like PM Netanyahu? Who sounds more like an extremist when they talk, please inform me. 




> Who decides which is a disputed territory and which is not ?



Oscar the Grouch






















have you met?


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

roy_gourav said:


> Do you ever see India giving up Kashmir? Honestly?
> 
> The most that will ever happen, is Kashmir Valley, just the valley, getting some level of autonomous powers.
> 
> Doesn't matter if its a disputed territory or not.



well obviously since india claims Kashmir as its "parcel" -- it's "integral part" of sorts --naturally they will be loathe to acknowledge its Azadi (which would be the inevitable end-result, which some bhartis simply cannot swallow)


I could take some fire for saying it, but me personally --- i'd have no loss of sleep seeing it become an independent nation.


----------



## KS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> is this a joke???? who is a bigger troll, Erdogan or someone like PM Netanyahu? Who sounds more like an extremist when they talk, please inform me.



Netanyahu is a hawk - but a hawk who walks his talk. Erdogan is a troll who can only yap.




Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Oscar the Grouch
> 
> have you met?



Yep and he says Kurdistan is a disputed area wherein the Kurds must be allowed to express their right to self determination.


----------



## Roybot

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> well obviously since india claims Kashmir as its "parcel" -- it's "integral part" of sorts --*naturally they will be loathe to acknowledge its Azadi **(which would be the inevitable end-result, which some bhartis simply cannot swallow)*
> 
> 
> I could take some fire for saying it, but me personally --- i'd have no loss of sleep seeing it become an independent nation.



Its just that I don't see it happening. I mean what incentive does India as a country have, to let go huge swathes of territory. If India was loosing in Kashmir, then I would be the first one to advocate "azaadi" for Kashmir, but its not

Terrorism has gone down, infrastructure development in the region is underway, tourists are coming back, economy is picking up. India is only going to get stronger, both economically and militarily, if India didn't bow to pressure before, will it now? Just doesn't seem plausible.

If India had decided to follow the Chinese way, Indians from other states would have flooded Kashmir by now, and this popular demand for accession(which is limited to the valley) wouldn't even be popular no more.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

the Kashmiri dispute isn't one of economics or tourism. It's one of self-determination, and the writing is on the wall as far as the sentiments of Kashmiris is concerned (not just in the restive valley)


@ KS --- Turkey's borders are internationally recognized; as are india's and as are Pakistan's ---however the LoC is a mere ceasefire line and not much else. The Kashmiri dispute is one of the oldest existing (and yet to be resolved) disputes on the UN agenda


----------



## Vinod2070

UN has no time for this so called "dispute". No one in the world does.

UN chief has himself aid that the resolution has become irrelevant.

Nothing is happening to Kashmir. No change in borders and no one knows it better than the PA. They are more worried about the Durand border now and the claims of Afghanistan on the Pushtuns and their areas East of the non existent Durand line.


----------



## Ammyy

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> the Kashmiri dispute isn't one of economics or tourism. It's one of self-determination, and the writing is on the wall as far as the sentiments of Kashmiris is concerned (not just in the restive valley)
> 
> 
> @ KS --- Turkey's borders are internationally recognized; as are india's and as are Pakistan's ---however the LoC is a mere ceasefire line and not much else. The Kashmiri dispute is one of the* oldest existing* (and yet to be resolved) disputes on the UN agenda



To which UN refuse to discuss from decades


----------



## KS

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> @ KS --- Turkey's borders are internationally recognized; as are india's and as are Pakistan's ---however the LoC is a mere ceasefire line and not much else. The Kashmiri dispute is one of the oldest existing (and yet to be resolved) disputes on the UN agenda


 
Interntional borders are not set in stone AZ that no one can violate.

Any nation can change its stance depending upon its interest and unfortunately for Turkey it has some disputes in Kurdistan. I dont know how those Kurds are any less human than the Kashmiris in demanding the Right to Self determination.

As I have made it clear an artificial,impotent org like the UN has no mandate giving rubber stamps that this area is disputed and this is not.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

DRDO said:


> To which UN refuse to discuss from decades



the same UN which took a reasonably strong 'exception' to the fact that the occupational forces (sissies) in occupied Kashmir were impersonating UN peace-keeping troops


----------



## Vinod2070

The sissies actually tried to come to Kashmir immediately after the USSR went back from Afghanistan. They were filled with bravado.

"Hum Afghan hain, tum bachchon ki sena ho" (We are Afghan Pushtuns, IA is an army of kids), they would brag.

Their arse was kicked so hard by IA, none of those sissies ever dared come again. They went back to killing each other as always.

But as we know, these people know how to win consolation prizes for themselves when the real battle has been lost.

Works for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

